#ubuntu-us-pa 2011-04-11
<mikedep334> ChinnoDog: video acceleration & 3D acceleration are handled by separate processors
<mikedep334> video acceleration is going to be restored soon
<mikedep334> 3D acceleration is only in the form of OpenGL ES. It is an almost complete subset of the features of OpenGL; it is intended for embedded devices. Even the PS3 uses it.
<mikedep334> however, 3d apps have to be ported over
<mikedep334> *regular OpenGL apps have to be ported over
<mikedep334> reportedly Natty will help with that a lot
<ChinnoDog> Right.
<ChinnoDog> I wonder why there isn't a translation layer.
<mikedep334> ChinnoDog: you volunteering ;)
<mikedep334> actually, I don't know
<ChinnoDog> No, not unless that accomplishes something huge.
<mikedep334> traditionally opengl es SoC's did not have very powerful CPU cores
<ChinnoDog> It shouldn't be hard. I bet the API is similar.
<mikedep334> so that may not have been feasible
<ChinnoDog> Right, but they were bound to catch up
<ChinnoDog> Now all we need is an opengl library that makes ES calls
<mikedep334> ChinnoDog: the HUGE boost in embedded processing power was in 2009 or so when ARM Cortex A8 devices like the beagleboard, iPhone 3GS, motorola Droid, etc hit the market
<mikedep334> the cortex A8 & A9 both run the ARMv7 instruction set
<mikedep334> the old ARM11 CPUs were ARMv6, ARM9's were ARMv5
<mikedep334> anyway, compared to the ARM11, a cortex A8 core had about 125% more processing power for the same mhz
<mikedep334> like a 4/9 ratio
<mikedep334> a 600 mhz ARM11 CPU was equivalent to a Pentium 3 of about 2/3 the mhz, so effectively 400mhz
<mikedep334> a 600 mhz ARM cortex A8 CPU was eqivalent to a pentium 3 of about 3/2 the mhz, so effectively 900mhz
<mikedep334> in addition to that, virtually all the cortex A8's that came out ran at higher mhz anyway
<ChinnoDog> If the systems are based on the same SoCs I don't understand why there aren't implementation stnadards
<ChinnoDog> All you have to do is get Ubuntu working well on one of them and it becomes the standard, right?
<ChinnoDog> at least, for Ubuntu support
<mikedep334> the equivalent of a P3 at 900 mhz (or 1200 mhz for the 800mhz Cortex A8 efikamx), may not sound very powerful. However, Android is efficient at resource usage.
<mikedep334> ChinnoDog: there are dozens of SoC's
<mikedep334> and they don't have BIOS chips
<mikedep334> or anything like a BIOS that is standardized
<mikedep334> an SoC = system-on-a-chip
<mikedep334> the (ARM) CPU core is just part of that
<mikedep334> let me find a diagram
<ChinnoDog> You named 3 earlier, I assumed there were just a few mainstream ones in use
<ChinnoDog> No need. I understand
<mikedep334> http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl=http://dl.maximumpc.com/galleries/maxtech_1010/chart_full.jpg&imgrefurl=http://www.maximumpc.com/article/features/can_intel_compete_mobile_arms_race&usg=__F_VUvqPiwMoNI4iP0GqVUhnPaK0=&h=728&w=1200&sz=277&hl=en&start=0&sig2=xfPA7w_b0c60Loz2selyhQ&zoom=1&tbnid=BZ-_wbunX4ZffM:&tbnh=144&tbnw=238&ei=UjyiTc68FcX30gGLpP3ICQ&prev=/images%3Fq%3Dqualcomm%2Bsoc%2Bdiagram%26um%3D1%26hl%3Den%26
<mikedep334> safe%3Doff%26sa%3DN%26biw%3D1270%26bih%3D1294%26tbm%3Disch&um=1&itbs=1&iact=rc&dur=392&oei=UjyiTc68FcX30gGLpP3ICQ&page=1&ndsp=35&ved=1t:429,r:0,s:0&tx=159&ty=52
<PennBot`> Title: Google Image Result for http://dl.maximumpc.com/galleries/maxtech_1010/chart_full.jpg (at www.google.com)
<mikedep334> there's a nice powerful OMAP4 SoC by TI
<mikedep334> in fact, qualcomm's SoC, the snapdragon, is amazing
<mikedep334> the current/old generation, like in my nexus one, has so much on one SoC, a single chip
<mikedep334> a 1ghz Cortex-A8, 512MB RAM, 512MB flash, 3D GPU, a DSP for audio & 720P video, a wi-fi controller, a bluetooth controller & a 3G controller
<mikedep334> plus lots of smaller stuff like an interface to an SDHC card
<mikedep334> and USB
<ChinnoDog> gobble gobble
<mikedep334> ChinnoDog: woof woof
<ChinnoDog> :-)
<mikedep334> sigh, a good free/freeware keyboard is needed for Android 2.x tablets
<mikedep334> software keyboard that is
<ChinnoDog> no swype?
<ChinnoDog> I guess that would be a pretty big swype. You'd be flailing your arms.
<mikedep334> ChinnoDog: actually, I should install swype
<mikedep334> I forgot about that
<mikedep334> I just looked at the clones in the market and saw that they all were trials or cost money
<ChinnoDog> good_and_free++
<JonathanD> Monring PA.
<JonathanD> erm, morning.
<InHisName> Morning again JonathanD
<JonathanD> Howdy InHisName
 * ChinnoDog yawns
 * teddy-dbear hugs ChinnoDog
<ChinnoDog> uh, thanks
<ChinnoDog> knightzero: wb
<ChinnoDog> What is the cheapest Ubuntu netbook I could possibly buy that is Ubuntu compatible?
<ChinnoDog> oh. That was redundant
<ChinnoDog> You know what I mean
<JonathanD> The cheapest ubuntu running ubuntu laptop that is ubuntu compatible with ubuntu.
<ChinnoDog> Do sub $100 netbooks exist that will run Ubuntu?
<JonathanD> If you find one, I'll buy one too.
<jedijf> 199
<jedijf> acers
<jedijf> refurb'd microcenter...ready in 18 minutes
<jedijf> x21's from 7.50 up
<jedijf> almost a netbook ^
<jedijf> http://www-307.ibm.com/pc/support/site.wss/MIGR-4UYLS3.html
<PennBot`> Title: Lenovo Support - Specifications - ThinkPad X21 (at www-307.ibm.com)
<jedijf> that's the van pc ^^^^
<JonathanD> jedijf: who still sells those?
<ChinnoDog> x21? I don't see any cheap refurb netbooks at microcenter.
<jedijf> not the x21 anymore, i have the only stock that i know of left
<jedijf> acers at microcenter for 199
<jedijf> http://www.microcenter.com/single_product_results.phtml?product_id=0360444
<ChinnoDog> That is still >$200
<ChinnoDog> There are netbooks on geeks.com for <$200
<jedijf> get that 159 one
<ChinnoDog> Comes with 8.04. lol
<ChinnoDog> Since it is old that means it should be well supported, right?
<ChinnoDog> I wonder how many people a person has to have friended on facebook before it becomes normal for some of them to no longer be alive without you knowing it.
<rhpot1991> did the camping trip date get set yet?
<ChinnoDog> PennBot`: camping?
<PennBot`> Somebody said camping is TOMORROW if anyone still wants in, ChinnoDog
<ChinnoDog> PennBot` is probably not correct about that
<JonathanD> I don't think it's tomorrow
<PennBot`> Wish I knew.
<ChinnoDog> PennBot`: forget camping
<PennBot`> I hear ya.
<JonathanD> PennBot`: camping is http://geeknic.org/?p=144
<PennBot`> I hear ya!
<JonathanD> PennBot`: camping is http://geeknic.org/?p=144 June 24th-26th
<PennBot`> I don't know.
<JonathanD> PennBot`: forget camping
<PennBot`> Okay, JonathanD.
<JonathanD> PennBot`: camping is http://geeknic.org/?p=144 June 24th-26th
<PennBot`> 10-4, JonathanD.
<JonathanD> rhpot1991: yes.
<JonathanD> See above
#ubuntu-us-pa 2011-04-12
 * ChinnoDog throws a tomato at ssweeny 
<ChinnoDog> must not have been big enough
 * ChinnoDog throws a pumpkin at ssweeny 
<mikedep334> ChinnoDog: release the hounds on him
<ChinnoDog> I dno't think hounds eat tomato or pumpkin
<ChinnoDog> Maybe if ssweeny was wrapped in bacon
<mikedep334> ChinnoDog: the #1 food on my mind now is gingerbread
<ChinnoDog> I don't have any of that
<mikedep334> ChinnoDog: you can get it here: http://www.cyanogenmod.com/
<ChinnoDog> That is cool. I didn't realize there was a mainstream aftermarket distribution like that.
<mikedep334> ChinnoDog: yup, it is huge
<mikedep334> today (like 3AM UTC) they released their new version based on android 2.3 gingerbread, CM 7.0
<mikedep334> this is the 1st version to support tablets. There are only two supported, the viewsonic gtablet & the nook color.
<mikedep334> I have the former.
<andrew> darnit PennBot` stop being PennBot`
<andrew> PennBot`: nick PennBot
<mikedep334> andrew: what did PennBot ever do to you?
<andrew> mikedep334: It's not PennBot that has done anything to me (in regards to the current conversation); I just have a thing against PennBot's evil twin, PennBot`
<mikedep334> andrew: oh, gotcha
<andrew> So... somehow I've become a scorekeeper for a roller derby team, at least for their next scrimage.
<mikedep334> andrew: not too familiar with roller derby here
<mikedep334> and I'm going to bed
<mikedep334> ttyl
<andrew> up until about a week ago, neither was I
<ChinnoDog> andrew: That doesn't sound like such a bad job...
<andrew> ChinnoDog: We have a combination GDI & BRG (http://www.guerilladrivein.com/ & http://www.brandywinerollergirls.com/) event this Saturday night. I come from the GDI side of things, but I've been preping the past few days for managing the scoreboard/clock/etc.
<PennBot> Title: Guerilla Drive-In: West Chester, PA (at www.guerilladrivein.com)
<ChinnoDog> andrew: how does one fall into the role of scorekeeper?
<waltman> andrew: I remember watching roller derby on tv back in the day and I had no idea how they kept score.  I mean, I know what the score is *supposed* to be, but in practice it just seemed completely chaotic and random.
<waltman> granted, the announcers back then were much more interested in the violence than keeping score.
<ChinnoDog> I've never been to a roller derby, but it sounds interesting.
<waltman> Do they still go around a banked track and beat each other up?
<andrew> ChinnoDog: Long story...
<andrew> waltman: This is the flat track division, but yes on the second question.
<ChinnoDog> andrew: I like long stories
<andrew> As do I, but I'm in the middle of a major phone system changeover.
 * erstazi is in the middle of his SVN server being down )': 
<erstazi> and I was in the programming zone with no distractions until it went down. even more of a sob story
<ChinnoDog> Did you lose work?
<erstazi> ChinnoDog: no, it is there. and I have backups. but it is just a network change with the VPS. so it is wait && wait && wait
<erstazi> so I have a ping set on it and set a notification to tell me when it is back up and getting responses
<erstazi> until then, I beat on my freebsd box and the debian ia64 box with anger. more so at the ia64 server.
<erstazi> I want to take a hammer to that box so badly.
<erstazi> I mean, yeah, I can still work and stuff but I have scripts that point to this svn server so it just makes my life easy. I can just do svn up && ./saas/saas_source and bam, all the sql functions and procedures are sourced and the server side scripts are loaded in the proper directories. diffs are displayed to double check people's work. I should really have it setup to be able to read from a variable (e.g. SVN_HOST) that can be set like: SVN_HO
#ubuntu-us-pa 2011-04-13
<ChinnoDog> Bread run is over?
<jedijf> at&t is messing with my 3g ports
<ChinnoDog> They are blocking ports?
<jedijf> even connectbot disconnects
<jedijf> something strange is going on...giving it one more day before i switch to clear
<jedijf> only 80 is working....outgoing....
<rmg51> I want to see how you get one of the usb dongles to work with linux
<jedijf> gonna go your route, with the hotspot
<rmg51> just like Teddy ;-)
<jedijf> honestly, i was shocked when rinetd and 8080 didn't work......maybe i'll try 80 see if that will fly
<JonathanD> Morning PA.
<InHisName> Morning JonathanD
<InHisName> You're such a morning person, JonathanD
<JonathanD> heh :P
<waltman> Says the other person in the channel awake at 6:15 AM...
<andrew> yar
<andrew> been at work for 40 minutes
<ChinnoDog> What is an unusual board game a 9yo boy would be able to appreciate?
<pleia2> stratego
<pleia2> (it was pretty much my favorite game growing up)
<pleia2> wikipedia makes it sound more complicated than it is, age range is 8+ but I know I was playing it before then
<ChinnoDog> That looks fun, like I would want to play
<pleia2> yeah, I'm sure I'd still enjoy it :)
<InHisName> ChinnoDog: depends on what interests him.
<andrew> http://www.reddit.com/r/philadelphia/comments/goucj/alexis_ohanian_kn0thing_will_be_speaking_at_upenn/
<PennBot> Title: Alexis Ohanian (kn0thing) will be speaking at UPenn on 4/19 : philadelphia (at www.reddit.com)
<InHisName> Is he into dolls and lifestyles etc?   violence, shooting, killing, bloodletting, etc ?   Constructing, building, bridging, etc? or ??
<InHisName> Puzzle games on words or numbers or tricks ?
<InHisName> I liked stratego, battleship, dots game (used blank graph paper), tick tack toe (had more fun programming it)
<waltman> We played just about everything Parker Bros. and Milton Bradley made when we were in that age range :)
<andrew> How do I see dropped packet stats in XP?
<ChinnoDog> I don't have an XP machine, but probably one of the perfmon counters
<ChinnoDog> There is a 4 player version of Stratego that is out of production. I wonder if peeps that have played the 2 player version would think it is just as good.
<waltman> 2 player games generally don't work well as 4 player games -- chess, for instance
<waltman> I'd imagine the strategy would be quite a bit different in 4 player stratego
<ChinnoDog> Is there a 4 player chess?
<ChinnoDog> That would be weird
<waltman> there are a LOT of chess variants
<waltman> Well, that's kind of what I'm saying.  I think 4 player Stratego would be weird, too.
<ChinnoDog> 4 player chess would take all day to play
<ChinnoDog> ok then. I'll gift the 2 player version.
<waltman> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Four-handed_chess
<PennBot> Title: Four-handed chess - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia (at en.wikipedia.org)
<ChinnoDog> I think I was appreciating nice toys at 9. I like the B&N edition of Stratego
<jedijf> @karma
<PennBot> jedijf: Highest karma: "xkcd" (102), "naps" (28), and "jedijf" (16).  Lowest karma: "bvag" (-27), "morning" (-25), and "mondays" (-8).  You (jedijf) are ranked 3 out of 1552.
<jedijf> bvag -1
<jedijf> @karma
<PennBot> jedijf: Highest karma: "xkcd" (102), "naps" (28), and "jedijf" (16).  Lowest karma: "bvag" (-27), "morning" (-25), and "mondays" (-8).  You (jedijf) are ranked 3 out of 1552.
<jedijf> @karma bvag -1
<PennBot> jedijf: bvag: -27.  -1 has neutral karma.
<ChinnoDog> naps++
<jedijf> bavag-1
<jedijf> @karma
<PennBot> jedijf: Highest karma: "xkcd" (102), "naps" (29), and "jedijf" (16).  Lowest karma: "bvag" (-27), "morning" (-25), and "mondays" (-8).  You (jedijf) are ranked 3 out of 1552.
<jedijf> bvag--
<jedijf> that's it
<jedijf> @karma
<PennBot> jedijf: Highest karma: "xkcd" (102), "naps" (29), and "jedijf" (16).  Lowest karma: "bvag" (-28), "morning" (-25), and "mondays" (-8).  You (jedijf) are ranked 3 out of 1552.
<teddy-dbear> 'bout time
<ChinnoDog> sup lamalex
#ubuntu-us-pa 2011-04-14
<JonathanD> morning PA
<rmg51> morning JonathanD
<JonathanD> morning rmg51
<InHisName> morning JonathanD, rmg51, and PennBot
<JonathanD> Howdy
<JonathanD> InHisName: overslept?
<InHisName> Nah, after sending kids to school, stopped at yard edge and pulled weeds without getting shoes wet.  Got tired of that and came to irc.
<JonathanD> I need to mow
<JonathanD> But I think it's probably still too damp
<ChinnoDog> I hate mowing
<ChinnoDog> You need a cow
<JonathanD> Our yard is sort of small for a cow.
<ChinnoDog> You need a small cow
<JonathanD> Could I teach the dog to eat grass, instead?
<InHisName> Soaking wet still.  Wife want to mow then put down corn gluten to kill off new weeds next spring crop.
<InHisName> I want this years weeds pulled before being cut off.
<JonathanD> It's nice out
<JonathanD> I need a darn desk lamp
<ChinnoDog> I do not think the dog will fare well eating grass
<ChinnoDog> All that fiber will just make him poop more and make the grass grow faster. That is an unstable system.
<JonathanD> What if I put chicken in the grass?
<ChinnoDog> What is the chicken supposed to do for you?
<InHisName> Goats or sheep eat grass down to the nubs.
<JonathanD> help the dog.
<ChinnoDog> chickens don't eat grass
<JonathanD> ChinnoDog: cut, boiled chicken.
<JonathanD> for the dog to eat.
<ChinnoDog> oooh
<JonathanD> to balance the fiber a bit.
<ChinnoDog> I see. The main course
<ChinnoDog> Same problem. poor dog
<ChinnoDog> You could perfect the art of cutting grass with a laser
<JonathanD> Where is the roomba lawnmower
<JonathanD> (I bet the dog would eat that)
<ChinnoDog> I've always wanted to build one of those, but it sounds really dangerous
<JonathanD> ChinnoDog: not if it uses LASERS.
<ChinnoDog> You would need a to put big tires on it so it didn't get stuck
<JonathanD> use an oldschool rotary.
<JonathanD> two of them, even :p
<InHisName> Lets see, one dog (rotwiler), one chicken a day, 87 blades of grass.   Just about right.
<InHisName> So for 870,000 blades of grass to cut.....  10,000 dogs plus 10,000 daily chickens.  Harumph!
<ChinnoDog> A remote controlled lawn mower would be second best to an autonomous lawnmower
<ChinnoDog> And third is a rent-a-cow
<InHisName> Cows eat just the grass and leave weeds grow tall.
<InHisName> Sheep de-nude the whole yard.    Better'n mower set lowest.
<ChinnoDog> JonathanD: this whole problem would go away if you would replace the grass with astroturf
<InHisName> In Phoenix its either asphalt or white gravel & cactus.  No watering or mowing.
<ChinnoDog> I once went to Sanabel Island, FL and saw that nearly everyone had green rocks in their yard in stead of a lawn
<ChinnoDog> Sanabel Island was an awesome trip. I wouldn't mind going back there
#ubuntu-us-pa 2011-04-15
<ChinnoDog> gobble gobble
<MutantTurkey> bark bark
<JonathanD> mornign P
<JonathanD> erm
<JonathanD> Morning PA
<andrew> Morning JonathanD
<andrew> (and everyone else)
<JonathanD> howdy
<knightzero> Good morning.
<JonathanD> morning n
<JonathanD> knightzero:
<teddy-dbear> morning
<ChinnoDog> hi peeps
<ChinnoDog> Whats goin on?
<knightzero> Semi-comatose clockwatching has commenced on my end.  How's your morning going, ChinnoDog
<ChinnoDog> Busy busy. Trying to close out the week's work
<InHisName> taxes done on to making space on server for tomorrows meeting. . . .
<ChinnoDog> "making space"?
<InHisName> ChinnoDog: shrinking mickysoft's partition size to make new one for sat's install of ubuntu 'server'
<jedijf> coc?
<PennBot> Somebody said coc is < lamalex_2> no the CoC sucks, I get shafted by it all the time. I owe so much money to pleia2 because of the CoC, she always slaps me with it :(. Stupid CoC or http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct, jedijf
<lamalex> ha
<lamalex> good times
<lamalex> lamalex++
<PennBot> lamalex: Error: You're not allowed to adjust your own karma.
<lamalex> oh yeah
<lamalex> that too
<lamalex> @karma
<PennBot> lamalex: Highest karma: "xkcd" (102), "naps" (29), and "jedijf" (16).  Lowest karma: "bvag" (-28), "morning" (-25), and "mondays" (-8).  You (lamalex) are ranked 3 out of 1552.
<lamalex> how am i ranked 3rd if ifm not xkcd, naps, or jedijf
<lamalex> that bot is crazee
<ChinnoDog> lamalex++
<jedijf> hmm, that 3 must mean 6
<ChinnoDog> lady_lamalex++
<lamalex> haha
<jedijf> there is a Karma module that allows self-plussing
<jedijf> @karma
<PennBot> jedijf: Highest karma: "xkcd" (102), "naps" (29), and "lamalex" (17).  Lowest karma: "bvag" (-28), "morning" (-25), and "mondays" (-8).  You (jedijf) are ranked 4 out of 1552.
<jedijf> nm, that bot is crazee
<jedijf> lamalex: is really a nap
<lamalex> that's true
<lamalex> i really am
<jedijf> holdon
<jedijf> you bumped me
<jedijf> you /are/ 3
<jedijf> how could it know /before/ teh bump
<jedijf> it must have counted your disallowed ++
<jedijf> jedijf++
<PennBot> jedijf: Error: You're not allowed to adjust your own karma.
<jedijf> sure
<jedijf> jedijf++
<PennBot> jedijf: Error: You're not allowed to adjust your own karma.
<jedijf> @karma
<PennBot> jedijf: Highest karma: "xkcd" (102), "naps" (29), and "lamalex" (17).  Lowest karma: "bvag" (-28), "morning" (-25), and "mondays" (-8).  You (jedijf) are ranked 4 out of 1553.
<jedijf> i give up
<jedijf> must have been tied before ChinnoDog plussed you
<ChinnoDog> me++
<lamalex> bvag--
<lamalex> ahh that feels good
<lamalex> nostalgic
<jedijf> did bvag evaporate
<lamalex> good question
<lamalex> post something about opensuse or schmoo
<lamalex> see if he turns up
<ChinnoDog> How are you going to goad bvag into replying?
<jedijf> i never saw him, so maybe i've been /near/ him and never realized....
<jedijf> prolly not though....he would have posted to plug if he knew about phillysec
<InHisName> HowdyDoody++
<ChinnoDog> @seen DavidLevin
<PennBot> ChinnoDog: I have not seen DavidLevin.
<ChinnoDog> DavidLevin: always coming and going but you never talk...
<DavidLevin> ChinnoDog,  Hello, nice to meet you
<ChinnoDog> haha. Hi!  I was beginning to worry you were a bot!
<ChinnoDog> Have you learned anything by lurking here?
<DavidLevin> Nope, I am real person, just belong to a lot of IRC rooms, all related to Ubuntu. I am in the Corporate Services group at Canonical and I am trying to get a bit more involved with the community.
<DavidLevin> Lurking is  bit  strong, but ok.. lol
<ChinnoDog> ooh. i see.
<ChinnoDog> You've been here so long I don't even remember when you appeared.
<DavidLevin> I am based in NY State and I cover The eastern half of the US and Canada for Canonical
<DavidLevin> I have been with Canonical since Dec 2009.  I have mostly been active in NY & NYC as well as some of the LUG groups.  I plan on reaching out to some of the surrounding states and getting in the mix more often.
<JonathanD> DavidLevin: come camping with us ;)
<DavidLevin> When are you going camping. I believe there was a camping event last year around this time for NY NJ and PA???
<JonathanD> Yes, it's every year.
<JonathanD> June 24th-26th this year
<ChinnoDog> PennBot: camping?
<PennBot> I guess camping is http://geeknic.org/?p=144 June 24th-26th, ChinnoDog
<JonathanD> Oh hey, I got the date right that time.
<DavidLevin> I will look into it, thank you
<JonathanD> DavidLevin: this is our third year, now.
<DavidLevin> I am also here to help if I can with any questions you may have about Ubuntu or Canonical.
<DavidLevin> 3 years thats pretty good. How big was the turnout last year and what are you expecting this year?
<JonathanD> DavidLevin: should I bug you about sponsorship for fosscon? :P
<JonathanD> DavidLevin: we get about 20-25. The site max this year is 25, if we exceed that anyone beyond that point will have to get an individual site.
<DavidLevin> you can bug me and I can run it up the food chain and get back to you on it in a week or two.
<JonathanD> Which is feasible but more expensive.
<DavidLevin> got it than you
<JonathanD> We get a big break on the group sites.
<DavidLevin> makes sense
<JonathanD> Stupidly big. I paid $50 for the group site for 2 nights.
<JonathanD> I think it's $30 for an individual site for 2 nights.
<DavidLevin> thats pretty reasonable overall
<JonathanD> Then we'll probably pick up $80ish in firewood and spare supplies.
<DavidLevin> We are sponsoring a lot more events this year so let me reach out to marketing on that
<JonathanD> Overall its pretty cheap.
<DavidLevin> very inexpesive
<DavidLevin> I will check out the link and my schedule
<JonathanD> Everyone brings they're own food and pitches in $15 towards the site and "shared" costs.
<JonathanD> (use to be $20, but we had a surplus from last year so I docked it a bit :) )
<JonathanD> DavidLevin: cool, be great to see you there :)
<JonathanD> and watch out for bears.
<DavidLevin> I wlll also run it by a few of my local engineers and see if they are interested.
<JonathanD> DavidLevin: theres an observatory on the park grounds.
<DavidLevin> I have bears in my backyard once in a while. Always intersting
<JonathanD> if you're into that sort of thing.
<DavidLevin> lol
<DavidLevin> well, back to work for me on this friday afternoon.  Don't hesitate to ping me if you ever want to chat or talk.  Enjoy the weekend. ;)
<JonathanD> I'll ping you at some point about fosscon stuff.
<JonathanD> or drop me an email in PM if you want.
<lamalex> DavidLevin, you work for canonical?
<lamalex> ok
<lamalex> DavidLevin, what team are you on at canonical?
<lamalex> nm
<lamalex> found it
<ChinnoDog> There is something strange just SE of Washington Crossing I see on the google satellite image that is not on the drawn map.
<ChinnoDog> I mean SE of the park
<ChinnoDog> Solar panels?
<ChinnoDog> They are perfectly N-S aligned
<JonathanD> perhaps
<ChinnoDog> Do you see it?
<JonathanD> yes
<JonathanD> But I'm not sure what they are
<JonathanD> try live maps? they have aerial angle shots for some areas
<DavidLevin> Corporate Services which is the commercial team that provides support for Ubuntu via Ubuntu Advantage and Landscape Systems management
<JonathanD> ChinnoDog: it doesn't exist on the bing aerial shot.
<ChinnoDog> hmm
<JonathanD> it's still a farmers field.
<JonathanD> shame, they'd be much easier to ID at an angle.
<ChinnoDog> DavidLevin: Cannonical should pay for a more stable internet connection :-)
<DavidLevin> I know, having some problems with cablevision, up and down all day
#ubuntu-us-pa 2011-04-16
<JonathanD> Morning
<rmg51> morning JonathanD
<jedijf> @later tell Mutantturkey PACS today !!
<PennBot> jedijf: The operation succeeded.
<teddy-dbear> I here already :-D
<sor4you> hello does anyone know compiz on here?
<sor4you> i am new to linux and want to learn
<sor4you> anyone
<jedijf> sor4you: what's up...compiz settings
<sor4you> dude i just want to know what it is
<sor4you> first
<sor4you> i am new to linux
<sor4you> what type of laptop should i have to run compiz smoothly
<sor4you> ive seen it but i dont know if it comes with ubuntu or its a program or what
<sor4you> i assume you are running ubuntu
<sor4you> what edition?
<jedijf> sor4you: i recommend just get started!!! best way to learn...use whatever you currently have, dl latest ubuntu LIVE cd and get busy
<jedijf> they way to see if your hardware can handle desktop effects is to go to System-Preferences-Appearance-Visual Effects and see how 'deep' your hardware can go
<sor4you> so compiz is part of ubuntu?
<jedijf> yes
<sor4you> where is it located
<jedijf> are you in ubuntu now
<sor4you> no
<sor4you> do u dual boot?
<jedijf> no...lol. i /only/ boot Ubuntu
<sor4you> do you do virtualbox?
<jedijf> i do lots of thing
<jedijf> s
<jedijf> virtualbox is no good for
<sor4you> can i run every program on my windows in virtualbox?
<sor4you> like im a musician and use finale can i run that in virtualbox?
<jedijf> if you want to play with linux and are a little timid at this point, dl livecd..
<sor4you> are u running a desktop or laptop
<jedijf> put it in cd player while in windows
<jedijf> and choose 'install inside windows'
<jedijf> i run it on everything......
<jedijf> netbook, laptop,desktops,little im devices
<sor4you> in order for me to run at top speed on a laptop what kind of system should i have
<sor4you> i5 i7
<sor4you> 6 gb 8 gb
<jedijf> doesn't matter
<sor4you> what about wine?
<jedijf> run it on whatever you have and play with it, this is starting to get circular, NIKE - just do it
<sor4you> you know how to run fame in wine?
<jedijf> i don't play games
<sor4you> oh does anyone on here play games in linux?
<sor4you> should i be looking at a different distro?
<sor4you> one more thing how would i learn code?
<anduril> sor4you pick up a book and start playing
<sor4you> what book?
<anduril> depends on what language you want to learn
<sor4you> really
<sor4you> its all different?
<anduril> really doesnt matter you just have to get comfortable with the syntax and usage of the language then you start trying to scratch an itch for a program you want or a bug you find
<sor4you> so debian isnt different in running a search on your system than say ubuntu
<anduril> ubuntu is built off of debian but its going depend upon how you want to search. run find or locate from terminal? same thing. using a GUI search could use tracker or beagle and be completely different
<sor4you> whats GUI?
<anduril> the visual interface
<sor4you> on u have gui on every linux?
<sor4you> every distro i mean
<anduril> yes and no. install gentoo or arch and you wont have a GUI at the start :) otherwise most people use a GUI except on servers
<sor4you> oh its at the start
<sor4you> what would you call a gui in windows?
<jedijf> windows
<anduril> ...windows
<sor4you> ahhh
<anduril> You can install a Windows 2k8 server without a GUI but its not that fun
<sor4you> lol
<sor4you> yeah it would be like running DOS
<JonathanD> Not quite.
<JonathanD> it'll still launch gui apps.
<sor4you> i saw there is a page that tells you how compatible your system is to linux
<jedijf> http://live.linux-gamers.net/
<PennBot> Title: live.linux-gamers.net (at live.linux-gamers.net)
<sor4you> can you tell me the best way to open windows on linux
<sor4you> vmware or wine or virtualbox
<JonathanD> wine if it works.
<sor4you> im  musician running finale
<JonathanD> vmware or virtualbox if not.
<anduril> wine will run games and some apps but its not running windows. vmware or vb will both work
<sor4you> ok well i will need programs like finale to run on linux
<anduril> you can check compatability with windows programs look on winehq.com
<sor4you> now everytime i close vmware will my windows files erase?
<JonathanD> no...
<sor4you> which do you recommend dual boot or virtualization?
<anduril> depends on the situation
<sor4you> do you dual boot at all?
<anduril> I used to. now I have a seperate machine running linux and my main machine runs Win7
<sor4you> do you recommend having two machines?
<teddy-dbear> the only way to go :-[
<sor4you> so whats the point of having linux then if you are always going to have to depend on windows>?
<anduril> you dont
<anduril> depends on what you want to do
<sor4you> how do you justify having two machines then
<anduril> I love blinky lights
<sor4you> do you think it will be faster to have two machines instead of dual boot?
<anduril> try it for yourself and see what you prefer
<anduril> Linux is like a pair of shoes. You have to try them to see how they work and some will suck and some will be awesome but too expensive (time consuming) just play around, learn and find out
<sor4you> will dual boot run my system slower
<anduril> it wont make a difference in day to day speed outside of rebooting
<sor4you> what if my some of my hardware isnt recognized?
<anduril> then you either spend the time to get it to work or stick with windows until you get a machine better supported
<JonathanD> I've been playing with andlinux on win7.
<JonathanD> which is reasonably decent.
<ChinnoDog> sor4you: what version of finale do you run?
<sor4you> 2010
<sor4you> why you want it?
<ChinnoDog> I was checking the compatibility reports on the codeweavers site. They are the publishers of Crossover Office, a managed build of wine
<ChinnoDog> Often times things work on Crossover before they work on the open source version of WINE
<ChinnoDog> (Though it isn't hard to get a free Crossover license if you want it)
<ChinnoDog> The newest one they have a compatibility report for is 2008. That doesn't mean 2010 doesn't work, just that no one has reported if it does
<sor4you> oh well im still on windows chinodog but thank you so much for doing that
<sor4you> yeah
<sor4you> man well i should have done that
<sor4you> but now i know
<sor4you> im gonna go study this linux bible and try to educate myself some more before i pester yall anymore i appreciate the help though thank you
<ChinnoDog> wait
<ChinnoDog> I can help answer another question you had
<ChinnoDog> You want to run compiz. Do you know what type of video card you have in your computer?
<sor4you> yeah
<sor4you> ati
<ChinnoDog> a recent model?
<sor4you> 2005...
<ChinnoDog> That will run compiz just fine
<ChinnoDog> ATI is fine as long as it isn't from.. 1995?  haha
<ChinnoDog> Dual boot is best if you want to run Ubuntu natively
<sor4you> what about having a seperate machine
<sor4you> would that optimally run best
<ChinnoDog> Second best is.. now I forget what it is called.  It creates a file in the Windows file system and uses it as a hard drive, but it isn't a virtual machine
<sor4you> on a seperate machine?
<ChinnoDog> Yes, if you don't want to use your main computer
<sor4you> well i want it run as fast as possible
<ChinnoDog> You will get the best video support with an nvidia or ati card
<sor4you> if i can do so with a dual boot then fine
<ChinnoDog> Using dual boot won't make it run any slower, it will just prevent you from running Windows and Ubuntu at the same time
<sor4you> what is gui?
<PennBot> hmm... gui is a river in china, sor4you
<teddy-dbear> wubi
<sor4you> thanks
<sor4you> preciate it
<ChinnoDog> thanks teddy-dbear. wubi lets you install into a file in the Windows file system.
<ChinnoDog> sor4you: GUI is a graphical user interface, like Windows Explorer
<sor4you> ah
<ChinnoDog> (NOT Internet Explorer)
<sor4you> no i know
<sor4you> the window
<sor4you> that opens
<sor4you> hey chinodog can i find you on here often in case i need some help later on
<ChinnoDog> In linux the GUI is a separate program, in Windows it is part of the operating system
<ChinnoDog> I live here.
<sor4you> in this chat room? ha! thats funny
<ChinnoDog> Yup. Most of us are always here because we run irssi on a server or on a workstation that never gets disconnected from the internet.
<sor4you> ah interesting
<sor4you> well hey one more thing this mirc im using is gonna expire
<ChinnoDog> haha.  mIRC...
<sor4you> how do i keep from getting expired?
<sor4you> is there a crack or something
<anduril> buy it
<ChinnoDog> Pay for it?  Or, use a different IRC client.  ChatZilla is nice in Windows.
<sor4you> i see, is chatzilla free?
<ChinnoDog> Or set up ubuntu on another computer and use irssi
<sor4you> where is irssi in my ubuntu desktop?
<ChinnoDog> irssi is a terminal application you can use by connecting to it from your windows computer
<ChinnoDog> It might be too advanced for you though, sor4you
<sor4you> irssi?
<PennBot> It has been said that irssi is what I used to use... before I tried WeeChat, sor4you
<ChinnoDog> Chatzilla is free.  It is a FireFox plugin but there is a way to run it without FireFox on Windows i think
<sor4you> weechat is free?
<sor4you> dont they all lead you to here though
<ChinnoDog> yes, irssi. To use irssi you need to know some command line basics and using the interface involves hotkeys and commands
<sor4you> i dont see how they are different
<teddy-dbear> pidgin
<ChinnoDog> irssi, pidgin, and mIRC are all IRC clients. Their features differ.
<anduril> xchat is comparable to mIRC on *nix
<sor4you> i got one thanks guys
<sor4you> u are all male i assume
<ChinnoDog> lol
<ChinnoDog> I am, but it is bad to assume
<sor4you> well im just saying the hottest girl on the internet runs linux www.nixiepixel.com and she has a crusade with ubuntu
<sor4you> ok ill see yall real soon enjoy nixie she is scorching cute and smart!
<anduril> so how old do you think sor4you was?
<ChinnoDog> we should take bets
<ChinnoDog> anduril: How old do you think? It is a hard call.
<anduril> I'd say 13 or 14
<ChinnoDog> He knows too much about things I wouldn't expect someone that young to know about
<ChinnoDog> I'm going to guess 18.
<anduril> I dunno, he knew about programs that are pretty commonly talked about but didnt know what a GUI was or how to learn to "code"
<anduril> or how to crack mIRC which was pretty easily done...14yrs ago? :)
<ChinnoDog> true, but he is a musician
<anduril> lies. Artistic people only use macs
<anduril> 0_o
<ChinnoDog> Maybe he is a poor musician that can't afford a mac
<anduril> You made that no fun
<ChinnoDog> But then enters another problem. He seemed to indicate a couple times he could just make hardware appear.
<ChinnoDog> sorry. lol
<ChinnoDog> If you can just make hardware appear then you are either old enough to have resources or young enough to expect someone else to provide everything
<ChinnoDog> idk where idiolizing women in Ubuntu falls
<ChinnoDog> pleia2: do you have any insight?
<IdleOne> depends what you mean by idolizing
<IdleOne> I look it up to several of the women in the Ubuntu community
<IdleOne> I look up yo*
<IdleOne> errr
<IdleOne> to*
<ChinnoDog> 10:13  sor4you well im just saying the hottest girl on  the internet runs linux www.nixiepixel.com and  she has a crusade with ubuntu
<ChinnoDog> Do you ever say things like that?
<IdleOne> I don't
<IdleOne> most women would rather be idolized for their accomplishments and not looks
<ChinnoDog> He either doesn't know that or does not care about being PC
<IdleOne> it's not like we go around saying oh look at jono he is so hot and he works for Canonical
<IdleOne> ChinnoDog: I think the best thing is that if he comes back and makes comments like that we can point him to the !guidelines and !codeofconduct and maybe #ubuntu-women if he needs more explaining
<ChinnoDog> haha. #ubuntu-women? What is going to happen if he starts saying things like that in there?
<IdleOne> he will be directed to some links about women in computing and respect
<IdleOne> the people there are not crazy fanatical types.
<IdleOne> boils down to being respectful towards everybody not because we say so but because it's the right thing to do.
<ChinnoDog> I wasn't trying to say anything about its appropriateness, just that he said it and that it is a factor in calculating his age
<IdleOne> how so?
<IdleOne> I don't sexism and ignorance have an age limit
<IdleOne> I don't think*
<ChinnoDog> Well, imho it makes him either too young to know better or old enough to know better but not care. That means he probably isn't in the middle where he knows better but does not have the guts to challenge etiquete
<ChinnoDog> .. just a guess
<IdleOne> I suppose you can tell a persons age by the language used and typing style
<ChinnoDog> There are algorithms out there that do that. We need a plugin for PennBot so we can ask him how old people are.
<IdleOne> hehe
<IdleOne> PennBot: wake up
<PennBot> No idea, IdleOne.
<IdleOne> didn't think so
<ChinnoDog> PennBot: IdleOne?
<PennBot> Rumor has it IdleOne is awesomeness wrapped in bacon and deep fried in a gallon of lard or a three-decker sauerkraut and toadstool sandwich - with arsenic SAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUUUCCCCCCCCCCEEEEEEEEE, ChinnoDog
<ChinnoDog> lol
<TheEvilPhoenix> PennBot: lol?
<PennBot> I WILL SHOOT YOU. I WILL SHOOT YOU IN THE FACE
<IdleOne> PennBot: ChinnoDog ?
<PennBot> It has been said that ChinnoDog is trying to install my company's product in cxoffice again. This will never work. hehe or is, and has always been, 3 days late or someone who doesn't care much about the less fortunate or "I think I have a plan for a workaround." or a Windows expert, IdleOne
<IdleOne> haha
<ChinnoDog> workarounds++
<IdleOne> PennBot: pleia2 ?
<PennBot> pleia2 is never coming home or an intarwebz celebrity or a boozer or an old lady or OOOLLLDDDD or a l33t h4x0r d00d or a fat dude in a wifebeater that the real pleia2 pays to go on the internet for her or a pepperoni vegetarian, IdleOne
<TheEvilPhoenix> o.o
<JonathanD> Heh.
<teddy-dbear> hi jon
<JonathanD> Hi teddy-dbear
<teddy-dbear> tab fail
<teddy-dbear> time to go home
<InHisName> wow all that long talking was during pacs and stopped just as we ended.
<InHisName> Whew! after 23 reboots and attempts, I finally got the CD to boot up.   Still don't know what I did or what was wrong.
<InHisName> Installing now.
<InHisName> Well, I've booted into new linux server system.
<InHisName> Selected to install DNS & SSH,  I guess they're working OK, don't see any errors on screen at present.
#ubuntu-us-pa 2011-04-17
<ChinnoDog> power_outage--
<ChinnoDog> uh oh. Power is back but there might have been a casualty
<InHisName> ChinnoDog is a casualty ?
<ChinnoDog> 200gb hard disk in an enclosure isn't getting recognized
<ChinnoDog> I think it might be pooched
<InHisName> maybe it chose to be stealthed
<ChinnoDog> Yea, its goose is cooked.
<ChinnoDog> It isn't one I had backed up either.  It was full of... all sorts of stuff
<InHisName> Could always practice the many salvage techniques floating around the 'tubes'.
<ChinnoDog> Probably not worth it
<ChinnoDog> It was oh so important, I hadn't accessed it in months
<ChinnoDog> It died like most Western Digitals in my experience. One day it just decided it isn't going to work anymore
<ChinnoDog> No warning or anything
<ChinnoDog> If it behaves like other WDs it could also magically come back to life
<ChinnoDog> and then magically die again shortly thereafter
<ChinnoDog> When it comes back to life it will be a zombie. I will have to download its brains before it dies again.
<Irishmanluke> that was rather poetic ChinnoDog
<InHisName> Where were you, Irishmanluke ?
<Irishmanluke> I was in limbo
<Irishmanluke> but now I've returned home with all the money spent
<ChinnoDog> uh oh. What did you blow your savings on?
<Irishmanluke> bible reference
<Irishmanluke> I didn't actually do that
<ChinnoDog> k...
<Irishmanluke> I was acting like the prodigal son
<Irishmanluke> making an analogy that this channel is my home
<Irishmanluke> but I guess noones in the mood for killing the fatted calf
<Irishmanluke> ...
<Irishmanluke> actually I'm on co-op now so I'm making money
<Irishmanluke> @monologue
<PennBot> Irishmanluke: Your current monologue is at least 6 lines long.
<Irishmanluke> thank you PennBot
<Irishmanluke> so what's new?
<ChinnoDog> My frozen hard drive is completely inaccessible
<Irishmanluke> uh-oh
<Irishmanluke> is it bricked
<ChinnoDog> IT WORKS
<ChinnoDog> copying files
<ChinnoDog> There is much condensation on the outside of the drive
<ChinnoDog> zombie_hard_drive_recovery++
<Irishmanluke> I'll take that as a no
<ChinnoDog> It will die again when it warms up, or when it feels like it
<ChinnoDog> yup, it died again
<ChinnoDog> Its going to have to go back into the freezer
<InHisName> ChinnoDog did you freezer the drive to fix it ?
<ChinnoDog> yes, for a few minutes
<InHisName> how many minutes did on freezing last ?
<ChinnoDog> dead now. No more disk activity, transfer is stuck
<InHisName> s/on/one/
<ChinnoDog> Based on the time stamps, 5
<InHisName> seconds, thats all ?     I need to copy 30 gigs from a drive.
<InHisName> I can't do that in 5 seconds.
<ChinnoDog> I froze the drive and it worked for 5 minutes
<ChinnoDog> Its in the freezer again. Now that I know it works the next time I am going to insulate it by wrapping it in a towel or putting it in an oven mitt or something
<InHisName> Maybe leave it in the freezer with long wires and add fan in freezer to keep it cooler........
<ChinnoDog> lol
<ChinnoDog> I'll consider operating the drive from inside the freezer if I can't get it to run long enough for me to pick through the file system
<ChinnoDog> Or maybe I could put it into a bucket of ice
<ChinnoDog> That would be a lot easier
<ChinnoDog> ice pack it
<ChinnoDog> Have to be careful of condensation and melting ice. Don't want to short it out
<InHisName> 5 dozen cans of freeze spray.
<ChinnoDog> That could crack the chips on the controller board
<ChinnoDog> And then I'd be really up a creek
<InHisName> awww I was gonna add one big bowl of liquid nitrogen but you spoiled it.
<ChinnoDog> poor hard drive
<InHisName> anyone else with soggy basements yet ?
<ChinnoDog> copying files from frozen drive again
<ChinnoDog> Most of the stuff on the drive I don't care about, but there are a few GB I do
<ChinnoDog> Yup, drive death again
<ChinnoDog> It is trash now.
<ChinnoDog> largest drive that has ever died on me
<InHisName> how big was it, ChinnoDog
<ChinnoDog> 200GB
<InHisName> That would take a while if you needed to copy it ALL.
<ChinnoDog> Yes, it would. A lot of it was old installers and drivers though
<ChinnoDog> I just rescued 11gb from it
<InHisName> Must feel pretty good if you got all you wanted to rescue.
<ChinnoDog> I guess so. I miss my hdd. :-( I bought it for $50 from Dell because they made a price mistake. It should have been $250 at the time.
<InHisName> ucenter has 2TB for $59 right now, I think still going.
<ChinnoDog> Me and all of my coworkers who of course also ordered it almost didn't get it. Dell said they made a mistake and wouldn't ship, but then under pressure from all the people that ordered it changed their minds and sent it anyway
<ChinnoDog> ooh, nice
<ChinnoDog> I need to get there.
<InHisName> lucky dog
<InHisName> I think its 5400 rpm but still rated 3ghz  or gbps
<waltman> Speaking of microcenter, I just got something in the mail from them for a free 4gb thumbdrive.
<ChinnoDog> Now that I am using online backup I feel like there is no limit to how much storage I should put in my computer. lol
<ChinnoDog> Gotta get me some drives and filler up
<waltman> ChinnoDog: where are you backing up to?
<ChinnoDog> CrashPlan
<ChinnoDog> Up to 10 PCs, unlimited storage
<ChinnoDog> Nice backup client too
<ChinnoDog> Has nice controls for system resource utlization
<InHisName> waltman:  was that in the monthly flyer or special mailing ?
<waltman> the latter
<InHisName> bummer, I did not get anything beyond a flyer.
<waltman> you can get either a flashdrive or an sdram
<waltman> clearly they like me more!
<ChinnoDog> I'm not getting enough ucenter love
<InHisName> did you spend lotta $$ at ucenter, waltman ?
<waltman> Not particularly
<InHisName> kinda like a thank you for being a big spender, come back and spend more .
<waltman> let me check the mailing...
<InHisName> I've spent less than $10 in last 12 months.
<waltman> oh, I've spent more than that :)
<waltman> I think I bought a 1 tb hd from them in the past 12 months
<waltman> and some ram
<waltman> hmm, I was just there. what did I get?
<InHisName> an 8 core cpu ?
<waltman> anyhow, this is for a free 4gb flash drive or sdhc card
<ChinnoDog> 8 core? Do those exist?  I'm not up on the latest CPUs
<InHisName> if they do, it would be nice to have a pair running in a dual board, HAH !
<ChinnoDog> Thats right, because that would be a lot of cores
<waltman> oh, and it came with 2 more pass-to-a-friend coupons with the same deal
<InHisName> me me
<InHisName> I might be passing by them on blue route tomorrow afternoon.
<jedijf> waltman: they must be making rounds, i was there a month ago and people had those free flash drive thingy's..i asked why i didn't get one, they said they are random
<jedijf> so yoy won this weekend
<waltman> yay
<ChinnoDog> I need a ticket for the ucenter lottery
<InHisName> according to waltman, keep checking your mailbox (snail variety)
<anduril> getting way to old for 12hr shifts ugh
<SamuraiAlba> Good bacon to all!
<JonathanD> Morning.
<InHisName> hi there Baconizer
<InHisName> Goooooooddddd Morrrrrning  JonathanD
<InHisName> jedijf: have you left Giant yet or fell asleep at 3 and are still sleeping ?
<jedijf> InHisName: just gald you got that drive fir=gured out
<jedijf> figured
<jedijf> glad
<jedijf> coffee
<InHisName> Not figured out.  Just got it to work once, not sure how I did that though but it is installed.
<InHisName> I chose DNS & SSH what to do now  ?   Prove they're working ?  Then add lamp etc ?
<jedijf> InHisName: sudo tasksel ...then pick lamp, then you can play php and stuff
<InHisName> jedijf: shouldn't I prove the fist installs before stuffing in more ?
<jedijf> just ssh in
<InHisName> Hey some in another chat used  "[✓] choose this line item."       How do I type those in and NOT copy/paste in ?
<InHisName> what about the DNS I installed ?
<jedijf> InHisName: http://ulyssesonline.com/2007/11/07/how-to-setup-a-dns-server-in-ubuntu/
<PennBot> Title: How to Setup a DNS Server in Ubuntu » Ulyssesonline (at ulyssesonline.com)
<InHisName> thanks
<jedijf> https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/index.html
<PennBot> Title: Ubuntu Server Guide (at help.ubuntu.com)
<InHisName> New place to mount PC parts . . . .   http://www.imgur.com/Y6Him&KGuevl&ox4sV&pzTGv&Pai7h&hRHyi&Pk1eZ
<PennBot> Title: imgur: the simple image sharer (at www.imgur.com)
<ChinnoDog> anduril: how old is too old?
<anduril> 26 :)
<ChinnoDog> haha. That is too old?
<anduril> yes
<ChinnoDog> jedijf: is that too old for 12hr shifts?
<jedijf> i am 21 years too old then
<jedijf> 5 days a week
<Irishmanluke> jedijf: you have 12 hour shifts 5 days a week?
<ChinnoDog> flashplugin installer is broken on my system. I can't kill -9 it either
<ChinnoDog> How can a process be unkillable with kill -9?
<TheEvilPhoenix> did you sudo kill -9 it?
<ChinnoDog> yes
<ChinnoDog> no change
<TheEvilPhoenix> out of pure curiosity, did you try killing with a SEGV signal?
<ChinnoDog> idk how to do that
<ChinnoDog> first I tried sudo kill
<ChinnoDog> then sudo kill -9
<ChinnoDog> That is all I did
<TheEvilPhoenix> kill -11 is segv
<ChinnoDog> no change
<TheEvilPhoenix> lol...?
<TheEvilPhoenix> did something else spawn the flashplugin-installer ?
<ChinnoDog> That doesn't help. haha
<TheEvilPhoenix> maybe dpkg?
<ChinnoDog> yes. the update manager
<TheEvilPhoenix> did you try killing that?
<ChinnoDog> yes
<TheEvilPhoenix> same issue?
<ChinnoDog> The command line I am killing is dpkg
<ChinnoDog> h/o, I'll paste it
<ChinnoDog> 9816 pts/4    Ds+    0:00 /usr/bin/dpkg --status-fd 17 --unpack --auto-deconfigure /var/cache/apt/archives/flashplugin-installer_10.2.159.1ubuntu0.10.10.1_amd64.deb
<TheEvilPhoenix> --> sudo kill -9 dpkg
<TheEvilPhoenix> might break things though
<TheEvilPhoenix> so its up to you whether you want to stop it :P
<ChinnoDog> It says "ERROR: garbage process ID "dpkg"."
<ChinnoDog> Do you mean killall?
<TheEvilPhoenix> ah yeah, sorry
<ChinnoDog> That has no effect.
<TheEvilPhoenix> wow, its an evil process :P
<ChinnoDog> It is an automatic update. :-(
<ChinnoDog> Time to reboot?
<ChinnoDog> I'm not supposed to have to reboot!
<TheEvilPhoenix> yeah, probly.  command line: sudo shutdown -h now
<TheEvilPhoenix> i've had rogue updates like that, i just did shutdown -h (full shutdown)
<TheEvilPhoenix> rebooted, then it miraculously worked :/
<ChinnoDog> If pleia2 was here she would try to talk me out of it
<TheEvilPhoenix> lol
<TheEvilPhoenix> ooh, i just got my hands on a POS dell box >.>
<ChinnoDog> jedijf: any more suggestions before I give up and reboot?
<ChinnoDog> I killed update manager now but the flash plugin installer is still borked
 * ChinnoDog slaps Ubuntu around a bit with a large troute
<ChinnoDog> trout
<InHisName> @later tell SamuraiAlba flowers for the bacon lover in you
<PennBot> InHisName: The operation succeeded.
<ChinnoDog> geez. Everything is broken today. lol
<ChinnoDog> My file system is also corrupt apparently
<ChinnoDog> too bad I used btrfs
<InHisName> like a bull in china shop looking for china dog to break
<ChinnoDog> flashplugin worked fine this time, so idk
 * ChinnoDog shrugs
<InHisName> I logged into ssh:      Your CPU appears to be lacking expected security protections.    Please check your BIOS settings, or for more information, run:                             /usr/bin/check-bios-nx --verbose
<InHisName> This CPU is family 15, model 4, and has NX capabilities but is unable to use these protective features because the BIOS is configured to disable the capability.  Please enable this in your BIOS.  For more details, see:         https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Security/CPUFeatures
<PennBot> Title: Security/CPUFeatures - Ubuntu Wiki (at wiki.ubuntu.com)
<ChinnoDog> So enable it
<InHisName> I'm still reading but not sure what to enable yet.
<InHisName> I guess its called "execute disable bit" and needs to be enabled.
<pleia2> ChinnoDog: is there a parent process (pstree is a good command for finding them)
<pleia2> if there is a parent process you can usually kill *that* and it'll get rid of your D process
<pleia2> can't kill it directly though, it's in uninterruptable sleep
<pleia2> and does btrfs have an fsck tool yet? I wouldn't use it until it does, it's still a bit scary :)
<pleia2> (I still cling to ext3!)
<InHisName> found it and enabled it.
<anduril> dont know why ssh would require the NX capability
<InHisName> grub has a last entry:  Window Recovery Environment (loader)      what does that do ?
<anduril> thats a partition created by Vista/win7 as an emergency repair sector. allows you to load startup repair, system restore, etc.
<InHisName> Then I need to add an option to boot win2008 that is missing.   Is there a clue in repair partition that might help reconstruct a boot entry for Win2008 ?
<anduril> just have to create the grub entry for it. you dont want to mess with the repair partition for Win2k8 cause that'll blow grub away
<InHisName> I don't want to run or start that repair section ?   Should I remove entry from grub then?
<anduril> well you can run it but if you attempt to use it to repair windows it'll break grub :-p
<InHisName> why did grub pick up this 'dangerous' thing but ignore the bootable thing most want included ?  seems no better'n windows that only want to boot itself and nothing else.
<anduril> i dunno I dont think grub always doesnt an intelligent search of partitions. so maybe it just grabbed the first one that looked like windows
<InHisName> probably the best guess]
<ChinnoDog> pleia2: the update manager was the parent, but I have since rebooted so I can't investigate further. Also, I know btrfs doesn't have a working fsck yet, but it seemed generally stable. I'll tar it off the drive and reformat and tar it back on if it gets ugly.
<pleia2> hehe "seemed generally stable"
<ChinnoDog> stable enough with backups!
<InHisName> what does btrfs stand for ?
<ChinnoDog> b tree fs
<ChinnoDog> Except they aren't really b-trees anymore
<InHisName> uses b-tree for storage data base style ?
<anduril> btrfs = better try reiser filesystem silly
<ChinnoDog> Thats the idea
<pleia2> I like the idea, but it doesn't have an official stable release yet and lvm fills the gap
<InHisName> oh sounds better
<pleia2> heh, our last reiser system at work finally went corrupt last month (they all eventually do, I think this one had been around 8 years)
<pleia2> we don't use it anymore :)
<InHisName> I have lvm in os/2 and my main ubuntu
<pleia2> lvm does disk pooling and snapshots, which are two of the main btrfs features that people love
<pleia2> btrfs makes me want butterfish sushi
<JonathanD> hah :)
<andrew> morning
<ChinnoDog> andrew: did you just wake up?
<TheEvilPhoenix> lol
<andrew> not just, but less than 2 hours ago
<ChinnoDog> Up all night partying?
<andrew> delt with cub scouts all morning/early afternoon, then was at a roller rink from 4 to 11ish, helping run an event
<InHisName> so how was the roller derby, andrew ?
<andrew> I
<andrew> I've seen them practice a few times over the past week or so, so I knew what to expect. But it was a good match, dispite the score being 55-111 at the end
<JonathanD> Howdy folks
<InHisName> howdy JonathanD andrew ChinnoDog and others
<JonathanD> hello
<andrew> hi
#ubuntu-us-pa 2012-04-09
<SamuraiAlba> I speakins!
<InHisName> Do you speak English or only Bacon ?
<passstab> whats up InHisName ?
<InHisName> getting failures with my update mgr
<passstab> whysat?
<InHisName> dunno
<InHisName> I got this while update my system: . . . . . . . . .  installArchives() failed: perl: warning: Setting locale failed.  . . . .  perl: warning: Please check that your locale settings:   . . . . 	LANGUAGE = (unset),    	LC_ALL = (unset),  	LANG = "None.None"      /  . . . . .. . .     are supported and installed on your system.
<InHisName> Where and how to fix those settings?     -->export blahblah="some line or other " ?
<passstab> is that too much work?
<pleia2> InHisName: what were you doing when that happened? it usually stops once perl gets its head together in the upgrade process (perl is being upgraded as part of it, gets confused, but fixes itself later)
<pleia2> it's not a big deal really
<passstab> are you on 12.04? (ooc)
<InHisName> not yet
<InHisName> tax first, then everything else
<passstab> good plan
<InHisName> Now update mgr says I need a reboot.  Next boot I'll find out how well it went.
<passstab> kernel update?
<passstab> better?
<InHisName> maybe, have to check first
<InHisName> update mgr says I'm up to date, so I guess so.
<passstab> :)
<passstab> apt-get vs aptitude?
<passstab> which is better?
<passstab> i like aptitudes clean syntax
<passstab> (or rather i dislike get's messy one)
<passstab> but get seems more popular
<passstab> all the comparisons seem like they might be outdated
<JonathanD> Morning
<rmg51> morning JonathanD
<JonathanD> Hey rmg51
<rmg51> o/
<InHisName> Morning all
<JonathanD> Morning.
<SamuraiAlba> bacon bacon bay---con
<SamuraiAlba> Good bacon to all!
<jedijf> note to self: add a log file to rsync over network....and don't play with LOIC on network you are rsync'ing to
<jedijf> Easter fun ^^^
<ChinnoDog> I like today's animated google logo
<adom> hi all. yeah google logos pretty cool today.
<adom> so i installed Mint 64bit on my main desktop over the weekend
<adom> got WoW running under wine with some patience
<MutantTurkey> cool
<MutantTurkey> wine is moving along well
<adom> yeah, seems to work pretty well for most stuff i try
<MutantTurkey> or as it has done for most of the age...
<MutantTurkey> i wish microsoft word would work.
<adom> i failed trying to get office 2010 installed, but i think 2007 works fine (or maybe it was 2003?)
<MutantTurkey> 2003 is ok i think
<MutantTurkey> but it's 2012...
<adom> nerp, i just opened Word 07 on this machine. working fine
<MutantTurkey> you can use SCP to copy to a remove server from locally right?
<adom> i take that back, errored out. worked fine before tho.
<MutantTurkey> hum
<MutantTurkey> you'd think they would put more effort
<MutantTurkey> the fact though I suppose is that most people use it for games
<MutantTurkey> so less interest for meanial applications like word...
<MutantTurkey> I really wanna see a foobar2k port... amirite?
<passstab> why foobar2k?
<jedijf> MutantTurkey: scp or if doing a lot of copying use/try ssfs
<jedijf> sshfs
<jedijf> passstab: i probably won't get to mmmm, too far behind in life
<MutantTurkey> yeah
<MutantTurkey> jedijf: yeah konqueror has a good tool for this
<MutantTurkey> well it's just automagic
<passstab> damn
<passstab> i had a couple ubuntu stickers and an old router for you
<jedijf> passstab: put them in my box (marked jedijf)
<passstab> ok
<jedijf> what kind of router - maybe we could open or dd - or tomato it
<passstab> if we could i wouldn't be getting rid of it
<passstab> maybe open
<passstab> lemme check
 * passstab removes the logout button from his panal
<passstab> :P
<passstab> nope it's unsupported
<passstab> no scrach that
<passstab> it's the wgr614v6
<MutantTurkey> i hate doing work for other people who don't know what they are oding
<MutantTurkey> this guy is using quicktime to extract 1080p videos into PNGs.... it takes like 40 minutes to do 10 minutes of video
<MutantTurkey> on a Dual Xeon lotsa cores on this jown 16gigs of memory
<MutantTurkey> its like.... use mplayer + png output = faster and easier to automate
<InHisName> people who don't know what they are oding  ----> what is 'oding' ?
<pleia2> a typo for "doing"
#ubuntu-us-pa 2012-04-10
<InHisName> I guess that's a better guess than a missing 'c' from coding ?
<pleia2> InHisName: context is everything :)
<rmg51> Morning
<InHisName> morning Randy
<JonathanD> Morning.
<InHisName> hard at work already, JonathanD?
<JonathanD> Nope
<JonathanD> I'm thinking about buying one of them there hybrid drives.
<JonathanD> Crissi needs a laptop drive.
<JonathanD> Ordered.
<JonathanD> InHisName: whats new? :)
<ChinnoDog> sup lamalex
<jedijf> MutantTurkey: there is an algorithm course : http://bdfhjk.blog.pl/2012/04/03/first-ubuntu-algorithm-classes/
<PennBot> Title: First Ubuntu Algorithm Classes | bdfhjk (at bdfhjk.blog.pl)
<jedijf> and others ^^^^
<MutantTurkey> thank you
<MutantTurkey> wednesday there is a presentation about ARM processors at drexel
<MutantTurkey> I don't know if it's only for students but it sounds interesting
<MutantTurkey> ARM is presenting rather
<MutantTurkey> jedijf: right now that's what i am doing, speeding up processes
<jedijf> i figured it may be of some use to you
<MutantTurkey> :-)
<MutantTurkey> this grad student wrote rather inefficent algorthms
<jedijf> can never have enough information...now only if there were enough time for all the info
<MutantTurkey> first of all he needed to extract a video to png, then crop all of the frames
<MutantTurkey> so basically he used quicktime to do it, then used a single c++ application that crops using image magics library one at a time
<MutantTurkey> yesterday i rewrote that application to use multiple processes
<MutantTurkey> it now does over 30 per second on my lappy
<MutantTurkey> now i am rewriting the extraction process, using mplayer
<MutantTurkey> we might even be able to combine the steps using a video filter ( trying it now)
<jedijf> nice
<MutantTurkey> yep
<jedijf> imagemagik is crazy if you know how to use it
<MutantTurkey> those are first two steps
<MutantTurkey> it is
<MutantTurkey> there are 6
<MutantTurkey> and basically it takes 15 hours and isn't automated...
<MutantTurkey> so i am going to try and rewrite it and automate it.
<MutantTurkey> i am thinking >3 hours
<MutantTurkey> and it worked...
<MutantTurkey> nice.
<jedijf> sweet
<MutantTurkey> yes :-)
<MutantTurkey> i feel like a boss
<MutantTurkey> owning a PhD student
<MutantTurkey> 10 minutes vs 2 hours
<InHisName> MutantTurkey: if ARM is for 'public' what time does it start wed ?
<InHisName> jedijf: that algorithm thing scheduled 19:00 +2   -->does that equal 5pm our time?
<jedijf> Fri 1:00 PM
<jedijf> MutantTurkey: ^^
<MutantTurkey> InHisName: i think 12PM
<MutantTurkey> not sure
<MutantTurkey> mplayer GROUP2_first\ 10.m4v  -vo png -vf crop=200:200:25:25 -ao nul -fps 30
<MutantTurkey> i'maboss
<MutantTurkey> make that 3 minutes on my i5 vs 2-3 hours
<MutantTurkey> why does anyone use eclipse?
<MutantTurkey> it's retard.
 * passstab is on geany (as he's a n00b)
<adom> i forget that command line file manager thats kind of like a gui
<adom> commander?
<MutantTurkey> mc
<MutantTurkey> midnight commander
<adom> ahhh there it is thanks
<MutantTurkey> passstab: meh geany is not terrible
<MutantTurkey> i use kate and vim
<passstab> kate?
<passstab> ahh kde ide
<adom> so i have mint12/gnome3 running on my home desktop now.
<adom> i....think....i like it
<adom> i mean, i love the graphical interface, and the usage of the start button, but you cant hide the top and bottom taskbars
<adom> and other little things that make me not like it
<InHisName> the green?
<adom> the green's ok
<adom> im just saddened that all these new bells and whistles in linux WMs dont satisfy
<adom> dont satisfy me
<adom> i still prefer ubuntu 10.04 and gnome2 i think
<adom> simple, lean, easily customizable
<MutantTurkey> http://i.imgur.com/eHatL.jpg
<MutantTurkey> nice
<passstab> mint 12 sux
<passstab> at least with the mate desktop
<passstab> i admit i haven't given gnome 3 a far shake
<MutantTurkey> http://i.imgur.com/eHatL.jpg
<passstab> ?
<MutantTurkey> panorama of philly
<passstab> yes i see
<MutantTurkey> it's nice
<MutantTurkey> my building is there
<adom> looks nice
<InHisName> MutantTurkey owns one of those buildings ?
<MutantTurkey> no
<MutantTurkey> the one i work at
<MutantTurkey> just started using a email client again
<MutantTurkey> i like it
<Sadin> lol
<MutantTurkey> wat
<ChinnoDog> gobble
#ubuntu-us-pa 2012-04-11
<MutantTurkey> graphics card from 2001 whoya
<MutantTurkey> err but now a problem
<MutantTurkey> pretends not to see my other outputs
<InHisName> graphics card from 1901 --> graph paper and pencil
<mikedep333> MutantTurkey, lol, often the older graphics cards are the best supported
<mikedep333> in fact, like 4 years ago I bought a Radeon x700 (released in 2004) because that series of chipsets was so well supported by the open source ATI drivers
<mikedep333> oh, speaking of antiquated tech
<mikedep333> I'm cleaning out stuff in my room & my brother's room in my dad's house.
<mikedep333> because he will be selling it soon to move in with his girlfriend
<mikedep333> and I found a pocket dictionary!
<mikedep333> *electronic
<mikedep333> it had the qwerty keyboard and all, and the passive LCD screen
<MutantTurkey> mikedep333: YES
<MutantTurkey> seriously
<MutantTurkey> it's awesome
<MutantTurkey> has 3 outputs
<MutantTurkey> pretty impressive for 2001
<MutantTurkey> beats the gforce2
<mikedep333> which one?
<mikedep333> or chipset
<mikedep333> in 2002 I bought a Geforce 4 MX440 in stores
<mikedep333> I should have bought a Geforce 3 Ti 200 for a few dolloars more online
<mikedep333> the 4 MX series was actually based on the Geforce 2 series
<mikedep333> it was directx7 rather than directx8 (which actually had some pixel & virtex shaders)
<mikedep333> (usable under opengl)
<MutantTurkey> don't you hate when you remove the fan to see how hot your P4 will get then forget to put it back in and your system chrashes
<MutantTurkey> lol
<mikedep333> lol
<mikedep333> better than with an Athlon XP
<mikedep333> where your chip could get permanently damaged
<mikedep333> although with a P4
<mikedep333> it's supposed to merely slow down
<MutantTurkey> yeah it just stlows down
<MutantTurkey> i had a few athlons
<MutantTurkey> none of them are still around
<rmg51> Morning
<JonathanD> Morning
<InHisName> morning
<adom> morning all
<adom> dunno if anyone here can help me out, but i think there's someone on our network screwing around with packet sniffing or something...i think so because no email account sites will load on the network.
<adom> only happeneing in our building, and only on email sites; outlook.com, hotmail.com, aol.com, mail.com, etc
<adom> gmail working fine for some reason
<JonathanD> well thats a little more than fishy.
<JonathanD> At what point is it failing?
<adom> i dont want to jump the gun, but this seems like someone trying to intercept requests for email sites
<JonathanD> dns?
<adom> the page looks like its loading but then the page is empty
<adom> just a white page with the full URL
<JonathanD> but does it resolve to the correct address in the first place? :)
<adom> yeah
<adom> outlook.com resolves to the full address you'd normally see
<JonathanD> By building, what do you mean?
<JonathanD> Work appartment, or what?
<adom> intel studies department. where i work as sysadmin.
<adom> 80+ machines including servers
<adom> our own domain
<JonathanD> well, crud.
<JonathanD> Do you have websense or something similar?
<JonathanD> adom: you said outlook.com comes up blank?
<adom> the page is blank, yeah
<adom> never heard of websense
<adom> googling
<JonathanD> websense is a filtering thing. There are others.
<adom> well, aol.com is giving a server not found error
<adom> wait, wait
<adom> i might have jumped the gun...it looks like only outlook.com/hotmail.com are acting weird
<adom> aol.com is coming up server not found for some reason, but it looks like it might be unrelated?
<JonathanD> outlook and hotmail are on the same stuffs. I think.
<adom> yeah
<jedijf> my wife couldn't get to her hotmail yesterday
<jedijf> i didn't explore/care part of the ignoring while looking attentive routine that i've mastered, but now that you mentioned it.......
<JonathanD> I get an error going to outlook.com about my account being invalid.
<JonathanD> I don't think I have an account, so I don't know what thats about.
<InHisName> both send me to outlook.live.com  login page
<adom> hmm
<adom> so can anyone validate the outlook.com/hotmail.com are working fine for them?
<adom> also anyone that can confirm aol.com is up and running fine?
<JonathanD> aol works for me.
<JonathanD> outlook.com is doing something odd.
<adom> explain pls
<adom> or pic
<JonathanD> I get a white screen for a while.
<JonathanD> 30 seconds or so
<adom> does the blank screen go away?
<adom> cuz thats what im getting
<JonathanD> Then The Windows Live Network is unavailable from this site for one of the following reasons:
<JonathanD> It does go away.
<JonathanD> and then I get error message
<adom> thats pretty much exactly what we're getting here and on my home network (im ssh tunneled in to my home server), except we dont get the error after 30 seconds
<adom> it just stays blank
<JonathanD> I think it's borked, adom
<JonathanD> I can try from another net, if you want, though.
<adom> sure id appreciate it if you have the spare time
<JonathanD> assuming my server isn't asleep...
<adom> wake it up!
<JonathanD> my server is asleep.
<JonathanD> blargit.
<JonathanD> let me try tunneling to my NAS instead.
<JonathanD> Or maybe my internet is down...
<JonathanD> something isn't working right ,thats for sure.
<adom> thats what you get for trying to help someone, your own network goes down
<adom> that'll teach ya
<jedijf> adom: i just logged in to msn
<adom> i just took my phone of wifi and tried and outlook.com and aol.com are loading fine for me
<adom> wtshit
<adom> to me, this feels like some script kiddie on my network trying to redirect login.live.com requests to his own phishing site or something, but when SSH tunnelled into my home machine i get the same thing
<adom> i wonder if packet sniffing/redirection still works on SSH tunnelled browsers?
<JonathanD> depends on where it's done, I suppose.
<adom> i mean, its just SSH tunnelling via command line, not full VPN...
<JonathanD> are you tunneling to a proxy?
<JonathanD> via ssh?
<adom> yeah, tunnelling to my home server via ssh
<adom> then set up firefox to use localhost and tunnel port.
<JonathanD> The only way I can think of that would be intercepted, is if it's done on your local machine.
<adom> i know its working because i checked the IPs
<JonathanD> like, via malware.
<adom> right. unlikely. linux.
<JonathanD> once your traffic is in the ssh tunnel, it can't very easily be tampered with.
<adom> good point tho
<adom> yeah
<JonathanD> can you tunnel to somewhere else?
<adom> probably, unsure where to try tho
<rmg51> everything seems to be working from my end
<adom> yeah we're talking on the phone with main campus IT to see whats going on. they say they're loading it fine, but they just did network work this weekend when all this started happening
<adom> starting to sound like a case of the other IT department not wanting to admit they screwed something up
<adom> to explain; we have our own servers/network (dns, AD, GPO, etc etc), but its under main campus' DNS/network
<adom> we have our own domain, and they have their own domain
<adom> we have our own IP address as well
<adom> but any network work they do affects us
<adom> so if they, say, change their DNS server somehow, they might mess with DNS settings for us and not realize it.
<adom> It's really weird though, in the 2.5 years I've worked here as sysadmin, main campus IT has NEVER made a mistake. Or at least they've never admitted to one...
<MobileTurkey> yeesh need moar ram
<MobileTurkey> this process is sucking down all of my 16 gigs.
 * adom doesn't have more than 4GB on any of his systems. :(
<adom> techinically 3.5 or whatever for the 32bit ones
<adom> i.e. all but my mint system i just installed
<MobileTurkey> adom: 64bit does have some advantages :-)
<adom> def
<jedijf> MobileTurkey: you have 16 on lappy?
<jedijf> or worky?
<JonathanD> whew
<MobileTurkey> worky
<adom> i just need a decent 64bit machine with 64GB of RAM
<MobileTurkey> not my worky
<JonathanD> That'd sure be nice.
<MobileTurkey> this guy doesn't even work here any more and its still his machine
<adom> couldnt you technically do that with a USB flash drive used as RAM?
<MobileTurkey> i am stuck on this PPCiece of hell machine and there's a dual processor quad core Xeon sitting 10 feet away with a 5 foot screen
<MobileTurkey> :|
<JonathanD> you could use a USB flash as swap. It probably wouldn't work that well.
<adom> yeah prob not
<jedijf> backwards
<MobileTurkey> i was like "professor since i'll be doing all of my processing on his machine, should I just move over there" " oh no just ssh in"
<adom> haha
<jedijf> lol ... no intern germs
<adom> off to job #2
<jedijf> lol cop just kicked a car that drove by him too closely
<MobileTurkey> lol
<MobileTurkey> this guy is doing heavy math based computational stuff and didn't even have SSE enabled or any optimization level
<MobileTurkey> not to mention ran everything in the gdb debugger.
#ubuntu-us-pa 2012-04-12
<rmg51> Morning
<InHisName> Morning to you rmg51
<rmg51> o/
<JonathanD> Morning.
<rmg51> kernel update, back soon
<adom> morning
<adom> i love that im always at least 2 hrs later than everyone else with the "morning"s.
<JonathanD> You should get up earlier.
<MutantTurkey> morning
<JonathanD> MutantTurkey: as should you.
<MutantTurkey> I've been up since 6
<MutantTurkey> thank you very much.
<MutantTurkey> :-)
<MutantTurkey> just no laptop till my second class
<ChinnoDog> sup MutantTurkey
<MutantTurkey> schoo yoo
<ChinnoDog> ?
<waltman> MutantTurkey: I was disappointed. I drive by TBird Lanes on Sunday and didn't see you outside. :(
<MutantTurkey> sorry :|
<MutantTurkey> going camping awwwwwwyaah
<MutantTurkey> more like going to a cabin with my friends but sitll
<MutantTurkey> it's a nice park, Linn Rn
<MutantTurkey> Run'
<waltman> It's not Turkey Season, is it?
<JonathanD> mmmm
<rmg51> it's always MutantTurkey season
<adom> i dont get up early because i dont have to and because i work two jobs. 9-4ish here at the office, 5-10ish at texas roadhouse making real money :p
<adom> although i do usually get up around 7:30 because my dog has to go outside
<waltman> You make more money waiting tables than at your "real job"?!
<MutantTurkey> anyone down to troubelshoot
<MutantTurkey> I have a video card that has a video video output
<MutantTurkey> like boring old video component output
<MutantTurkey> doesn't work
<MutantTurkey> with X11, but itwork in the console
<MutantTurkey> dunno
<MutantTurkey> xrandr doesn't see it
<adom> waltman: absolutely. i dont get paid shit here.
<adom> still techinically paid as a work study, even though i havent attended classes here for almost 2 years.
<adom> well, almost a year and a half. been here 2.5 yrs total.
<adom> they have one main salary sysadmin that delegates work to work studies. problem is, ive been here so long, there are things/methods they use here that ive implemented and they'd be crippled without me
<adom> they'd have to subcontract in just for reimaging, i set the entire system up from scratch and no one knows how to use it.
<adom> software i use (if anyones curious): http://fogproject.org/
<PennBot> Title: fogproject.org (at fogproject.org)
<adom> tried getting a WDS server up and running but couldnt seem to get our software to work with it correctly
<adom> tried FOG and alls well
<adom> also im the only linux guy here
<waltman> adom: where is "here"?
<waltman> Maybe it's time to renegotiate your compensation package :)
<ChinnoDog> hi lamalex
<[HCI]Maraakate> sup
<[HCI]Maraakate> im actually looking to setup some really slim install of debian or ubuntu, whatever
<[HCI]Maraakate> just need a small basic dev setup here
<[HCI]Maraakate> should CD (not DVD) 1 of Debian be enough for most of my needs?
<pleia2> yes
<[HCI]Maraakate> I just need to grab GCC 2 and then start working on this code
<pleia2> just deselect all the preselected install stuff at the end of the install, you'll get a super basic system
<pleia2> in Ubuntu 12.04 you can check out ubuntu-core
<[HCI]Maraakate> then just sudo apt-get whatever it bitches about when i go to run "make"
<pleia2> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Core
<PennBot> Title: Core - Ubuntu Wiki (at wiki.ubuntu.com)
<[HCI]Maraakate> let me see what the makefile dependencies are
<[HCI]Maraakate> not sure
<[HCI]Maraakate> yes this is for an old quake 2 engine based game btw
<[HCI]Maraakate> anyways
<[HCI]Maraakate> STD_CXX			= xgcc #g++
<[HCI]Maraakate> STD_CXXFLAGS	= $(PLATFORM_CXXFLAGS) $(BUILD_CXXFLAGS) -fno-for-scope \
<[HCI]Maraakate> 				-DDEDICATED_ONLY=1 -Duse_t=_use_t
<[HCI]Maraakate> #				-fpermissive
<[HCI]Maraakate> STD_LDFLAGS		= $(RPATH).
<[HCI]Maraakate> STD_LIBS		= -lm -ldl # //solarisy  -lnsl $(LSOCKET)
<[HCI]Maraakate> it originally had solaris stuff that was incomplete so we fixed that, now its been ported over to linux too properly
<[HCI]Maraakate> but my buddy is moving and i was using PuTTy with nano to work on this
<[HCI]Maraakate> so i have to set up something for myself and i have some old p4 laptop laying around i figured thatd be enough to work on it
<[HCI]Maraakate> the ubuntu core sounds like its more effort to set all that up
<[HCI]Maraakate> i just want a slim'ish install wherei  can just apt-get the gcc 2 and have some basic KDE or Gnome
<[HCI]Maraakate> w/e idc which one
<[HCI]Maraakate> just sometihng that works
<jedijf> alt install cli only <--ubuntu
<[HCI]Maraakate> oo buntu
<ChinnoDog> core looks pretty cool
<ChinnoDog> especially with rootfs of 20mb
<ChinnoDog> hi [HCI]Maraakate, I have not seen you in here before.
<jedijf> ChinnoDog: indeed, core does look interesting
<jedijf> dl'd b2 and haven't had a chance to destroy it yet
<ChinnoDog> Seems like a good place to start a new *buntu from
<ChinnoDog> ChinnoBuntu
<jedijf> do it!
<JonathanD> ChinnoDog: excellent.
<ChinnoDog> ChinnoBuntu: The fastest Ubuntu, the way ChinnoDog intended it.
<jedijf> ego much
<jedijf> narcissibuntu?
<adom> waltman: Mercyhurst College Institute for Intelligence Studies. now known as Institute for Intelligence Studies at Mercyhurst University.
<adom> mciis.org
#ubuntu-us-pa 2012-04-13
<rmg51> Morning
<JonathanD> Morning.
<SamuraiAlba> Good bacon to all!
<rmg51> o/
<SamuraiAlba> MY firewall...
<SamuraiAlba> Shipped from Mesa AZ on the 3rd
<SamuraiAlba> JUST got to CA for processing TODAY
<SamuraiAlba> AHHHHHHHHRGHLEMCBARGLEMUFFINS!
<JonathanD> oh dear.
<SamuraiAlba> I'm glad I didn't pay the $200 for the ASA
<adom> so 10.11 no longer supported :(
<adom> pissed i ever accidentally went from 10.04 to 10.11
<pangolin> you mean 10.10
<pangolin> and yes it is EOL
<adom> yeah. that.
<pangolin> you can always pop in a 10.04 cd/usb and reinstall without formatting your /home
<adom> hmm...
<pangolin> it would reinstall the base system, you will need to install whatever apps you have installed since but that can be accomplished easily
<pangolin> <ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<pangolin> or embrace the Unity and upgrade to 11.04
<adom> never knew about that app reinstall trick
<adom> is there a parameter similar to "--display-format" for apt-get?
<adom> or should i just install aptitude?
<pangolin> probably simpler to just install aptitude
<pangolin> I've used that command many times and never had any issue
<adom> thanks.
<ChinnoDog> π
<jedijf> fancy
<pleia2> I'd say it was a cat, but I don't think he has one
<jedijf> ChinnoDog: your cat has a club foot - left leg
<ChinnoDog> I don't have a π key on my keyboard anyway. It would be cool if I did.
<pangolin> how often do you need to use π ?
<jedijf> apple blueberry cherry ...often
<ChinnoDog> mmm, π
<ChinnoDog> PennBot: π?
<PennBot> I have no idea, ChinnoDog.
<ChinnoDog> π is nomalicious
<ChinnoDog> π?
<PennBot> I guess π is nomalicious, ChinnoDog
<jedijf> nice
<InHisName> IT   <> π   so izzat supposed to be a 'pi' char ?
<ChinnoDog> If you can't see the pi then your client is not configured for UTF8
<MutantTurkey> guys i just learned one awesome trick to get in shape in 6 weeks
<MutantTurkey> actually an awesome tip to set my terminal titles to the command I just executed...
<ChinnoDog> ...
<Joe_CoT> that's not anywhere near as interesting
<MutantTurkey> with bash
<MutantTurkey>  export PROMPT_COMMAND=""
<MutantTurkey>   9 trap 'echo -e "\e]0;$BASH_COMMAND\007"' DEBUG
<MutantTurkey> add dem jawns to ya bash R C
<InHisName> Doesn't really look like a 'pi' char.  looks like a small square with the bottom line missing.   Like an upsidedown 'U' with square corners.   A really lousy 'pi' char.
<adom> you guys see that giraffe on reddit a couple weeks back?
<MutantTurkey> no
<MutantTurkey> links
<MutantTurkey> please
<MutantTurkey> adom: ^
<MutantTurkey> btw, what's the best way to batch rename files via a pattern? I have First10MinDataSet47_000XXXX.png i need to remove those three 000's?
<jedijf> jimf@lobby:~$ rename 's/000//' First10MinDataSet47_000XXXX.png
<jedijf> jimf@lobby:~$ ls First10MinDataSet47_XXXX.png
<jedijf> First10MinDataSet47_XXXX.png
<jedijf> so for i in *.png;do rename 's/000//' $i;done;
<MutantTurkey> ah
<MutantTurkey> expert
<MutantTurkey> thank you
<jedijf> no expert, waltman must have been on the train or sleeping, that's his game - one-liner pro
<adom> what do you guys do if a drive doesnt want to umount? location is /mnt/other ... says its busy or in use. "lsof |grep other" doesn't show anything.
<jedijf> fuser -m /dev/xyz to see what is using it
<jedijf> then kill it
<jedijf> if it persists, rinse, repeat
<adom> dunno what happenedthere...
<adom> all of a sudden i was logged in as adom_ and adom was still logged in
<adom> weirdness
<n2diy> How do I termine which audio device my sys. is using?
<Resistance> adom: normally I umount -f it, but that's unsave normally
<adom> EvilResistance: just tried -f, says device or resource busy
<EvilResistance> adom:  reboot then?
<EvilResistance> and turn off your bloody awaynotice, its beginning to annoy me (and that's bad)
<adom> sorry didnt realize was still /away
<adom> gonna have to reboot it i guess :(
<jedijf> reboot works
<adom> rebooting...
<adom> reboot worked
#ubuntu-us-pa 2012-04-14
<[HCI]Maraakate> hey
<[HCI]Maraakate> i just want to setup debian/ubuntu/linux/etc so i can use PuTTy to start a terminal session
<[HCI]Maraakate> doesnt need to be ssh
<[HCI]Maraakate> its isolated to its own network
<jedijf> telnet
<rmg51> Morning
<waltman> Morning.
<SamuraiAlba> Good bacon to all!
<InHisName> yum ! Bacon  eSend some to me, samuraialba
<InHisName> what a waste, he's gone
<InHisName> so quiet today
#ubuntu-us-pa 2012-04-15
<rmg51> Morning
<InHisName> morning
<waltman> Morning.
<InHisName> I got error in updating, somthing failed.   But then all 71 items seemed to be done updating and no new ones left.  Strange.
#ubuntu-us-pa 2013-04-08
<jedijf> http://ubuntu-manual.org
<SamuraiAlba> good bacon to all and to all some good bacon!
<rmg51> Morning
<JonathanD> Morning.
<InHisName> Mornin'
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs, turkeys and everything else
<ChinnoDog> morning teddy-dbear
<teddy-dbear> o/
<ChinnoDog> Pingback spam is annoying. Anyone with a blog have a solution?
<jthan> ChinnoDog: wordpress?
<ChinnoDog> yes
<ChinnoDog> Over the last few days I have suddenly gotten a deluge of pingback spam
<ChinnoDog> I'm considering just turning it off
<MutantTurkey> bash foo is so handy
<MutantTurkey> like right now I needed to do some cross-validation of many fasta files
<MutantTurkey> well I just used sort/ln/find/split/and some other stuff/ to generate seperate folders of links to the different fasta files
<MutantTurkey> resulting in equal but random parts folders full of data for cross validation!
<jedijf> MutantTurkey++
<jedijf> it does make life soooo much easier for us than the thems
<MutantTurkey> amen
 * waltman awaits the bash part :)
<waltman> kids today, thinking 'shell' == 'bash' :)
<jedijf> bash dash csh zsh shesh
<jedijf> oops
<jedijf> sheesh
<jedijf> it's just like your perl foo
<jedijf> use whatever works
<MutantTurkey> except I don't want to use perl
<MutantTurkey> as for bashisms i'm not sure, are any of the cool redirect stuff only for bash?
<MutantTurkey> like <() and substitutions?
<waltman> All I'm saying is that I probably would've called it 'shell fu', not 'bash fu' :)
<waltman> Totally agree that it's amazingly powerful, of course :)
<jedijf> waltman: btw where was that 'don't eat here' photo from?
<waltman> A Chinese takeout place in Garrett Hill called China Garden
<waltman> The funny thing about that is that I totally took it as "don't eat at this table" and didn't see the other meaning until I'd uploaded it.
<waltman> I thought it was funny because they have a table that they don't want you to eat at, not that they don't want you to eat their food
<waltman> For a neighborhood greasy wok it's pretty good.
<waltman> It's next door to Garrett Hill Pizza, if you've ever heard of them.
<MutantTurkey> gets really ugly though
<MutantTurkey> or y in oligo_HPY OprB Peripla_BP_1 SBP_bac_1 SBP_bac_5 Sugar_tr TOBE TOBE_2; do j=0; for i in ../nucleotide_lists/$y/$y-0*; do j=$((j+1)); for z in `cat $i`; do ln -s /data/calvin/PfamDB/nucleotide/$z $y/$j; done; done;done;
<MutantTurkey> i mean seriously... i wish bash had a easier to read for loop
<MutantTurkey> i'd like easy multi line creation of commands or something
<waltman> OK, that's somewhat bash-y
<waltman> I think at some point I'd probably put that into a shell script just for sanity's sake
<MutantTurkey> waltman: yeah
<MutantTurkey> it's one of those run once situations
<MutantTurkey> run once. hope you didn't screw up 1,000,00 symlinks
<waltman> I think there's some flag you can set where it only echoes the commands but doesn't actually run them.
<waltman> anyway, gotta run. later.
#ubuntu-us-pa 2013-04-09
 * ChinnoDog yawns
 * InHisName is late for his first nap
<rmg51> Morning
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs, turkeys and everything else
<jedijf> waltman: my childhood neighborhood greasy wok is the best chinese i have had to date - and had the best name - "luey chop suey"
<jedijf> but like many things from the past, could be a very false memory, and they are gone so that memory is safe
<waltman> jedijf: Well, it's significantly better than the food at Drexel's Chinese trucks :)
<jedijf> truck food holds a special place in my heart......and the arteries too
<JonathanD> and it'll never leave.
<ChinnoDog> donuts++
<ChinnoDog> Such a nice day outside but so cold in this Dunkin Donuts
<MutantTurkey> I love actually
<MutantTurkey> wg's dunkin in the summer is where I study
<MutantTurkey> it's so hot, but I want a coffee... well good thing it's 65 in there year round
<jedijf> MutantTurkey: takeover?
<jedijf> MutantTurkey: nm, not you
<MutantTurkey> ok!
<MutantTurkey> whoops forgot there was a talk... nobody in my lab reminds me of anything
<MutantTurkey> they all just walk off to it
<MutantTurkey> I don't mind I suppose
<MutantTurkey> i'd rather get work done anyway
<waltman> there's a talk?
<waltman> http://24.media.tumblr.com/d3025413adff4f9e413f1253d11834e6/tumblr_mkjfbuUC9y1r0565oo1_500.gif
<InHisName> a talk about bacon frying ?
<MutantTurkey> a practice talk for dissertation?
<MutantTurkey> thesis defense maybe
<MutantTurkey> i can't reember
#ubuntu-us-pa 2013-04-10
<rmg51> Morning
<JonathanD> Morning.
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs, turkeys and everything else
<JonathanD> hi
<teddy-dbear> o/
<MutantTurkey> i wish the calvin nick wasn't registered :[
<jedijf> calvinn?
<MutantTurkey> heh nah
<CalvinMorrison> i don't want that though
<calvin> I can go as calvin since the actual calvin is like never on
<calvin> but i can't go in #python or #archlinux or ##archlinux-offtopic or many others
<calvin> if i'm not registered
<jedijf> calvinM
<calvin> nope
<calvin> jedijf: are you a domain-name suggester?
<calvin> calvin.com is not available... why not calvin123.com?
<jedijf> i had a phase of buying them as i thought of 'great' ones
<jedijf> it's like qvc for geeks
<calvin> what ones did you have?
<jedijf> renewal time that don't seem as great
<jedijf> waitressgonewild.com
<jedijf> hackadelphia.com
<calvin> waitressgonewild.com LOL
<calvin> honestly it's so cheap tohugh
<calvin> 10 bucks a year
<jedijf> yeah that's the problem
<jedijf> now i might try to get waitress back
<calvin> you in the business of erotic waitress materials?
 * ChinnoDog buys membership
<jedijf> my mind works in odd ways
<jedijf> it was a new diner and i always go to support and check out and there was a waitress that inspired that purchase
<jedijf> made the purchase before i left the diner parking lot
<jedijf> unfortunately i only used it to f with owners and make the waitresses giggle at the site name
<jedijf> http://www.jedijf.com/wgw/
<calvin> lol
<calvin> sfw?
<ChinnoDog> It is pretty safe.
<jedijf> waltman: any 'shootback's?
<waltman> ?
<jedijf> active shhoter training
<jedijf> shooter
<ChinnoDog> gobble
<waltman> http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/08/02/workplace-shooting-survival-video-run-hide-fight-houston_n_1734334.html # that's the video in case anyone wants to watch it
<waltman> It straddles the line between horrifying and ridiculously campy
<SamuraiAlba> Good bacon to all and to all some good bacon
<JonathanD> hi
<SamuraiAlba> how is it going?
<waltman> It is going sans bacon, unfortunately.
<SamuraiAlba> :(
<teddy-dbear> kernel update
<teddy-dbear> see ya
#ubuntu-us-pa 2013-04-11
<aprez> good evening good evening good evening
<JonathanD> Hey.
<InHisName> Good Morning all you early birds !
<rmg51> Morning
<JonathanD> Morning.
<ChinnoDog>  bah, morning
<JonathanD> baaa
<ChinnoDog> I should go to DD for breakfast
<JonathanD> I walked to wawa.
<jedijf> i was tempted to do a 2 for $3 - glad i forgot -
<jedijf> and again, i don't even like them
<JonathanD> jedijf: there are not many options around me :/
<JonathanD> There is Andy's, which is excellent food, but he takes a while too.
<jedijf> JonathanD: not judging
<jedijf> the don't like them was reserved for the breakfast thingys
<jedijf> that are 2 for $3 atm
<JonathanD> jedijf: there are only certain ones I like... problem with that is they have a mixed bag of stuff they'll put out.
<jedijf> they will make them if you touchscreen it
<JonathanD> jedijf: I didn't think the sizzlis were on the screen.
<jedijf> i see people getting custom ones in jenkintown - could be verbals i guess
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs, turkeys and everything else
<adom> evening all.
<adom> been working my new job as a tech support engineer for a proper hosting company
<adom> LeaseWeb
<adom> look us up
<adom> crazy transitioning from call center admin to hosting company tech support
<adom> in the call center we had like ~10 racks (not all full) and LeaseWeb has rows and rows of racks
<adom> the support is different too. LeaseWeb offers mainly only unmanaged hosting, which means you get a VPS or ded server with root access, and you only call support if you broke the box and can't get in
<adom> even then though, we offer iLo and other console connections on a different IP so you can remote access the machine even if the NIC is having problems or something
<adom> so rather than geting an email that says "i can't access blah blah share" or "i click an update on the one exchange server and now its broken, fix it", i just have to get the serve rback up or at least get rescue access to the customer ASAP
<adom> im liking it because its less stress because i dont have to fix the problem, just get the server back up for the customer to fix it... however it can suck because, as most admins know, the only crappy part about hosting support is the customer
<adom> so far ive been working there for two weeks, and i have personally fixed this Asian guy's Windows serer 4 times and he keeps breaking it, or resetting the password and forgetting it, or whatever
<adom> we also have to deal with DDoS attacks somewhat frequently. its annoying, but not because of the attack (we just null IPs), but because the customer is all "WHAT IS GOING ON WITH MY SERVER ITS NOT ACCESSIBLE" and i just want to be like "Did you piss off someone on the internet lately that can find out your IP address?"
<adom> oh, other cool thing; employees get a free development VPS to whatever reason. they only last 3-6 months sometimes and you have to request a new one, but its great for debugging and testing stuff. the laptop they issued me is Win7, so i have the VPS set up with some debugging linux stuff like nmap and ettercap and stuff. that way i have tools at my fingertips from any PC that can run putty.
<adom> well, anyway, </rant>
#ubuntu-us-pa 2013-04-12
<rmg51> Morning
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs, turkeys and everything else
<ChinnoDog> mooorning
#ubuntu-us-pa 2013-04-13
<JonathanD> Morning.
<rmg51> Morning JonathanD
<JonathanD> Hey.
<waltman> morning
<JonathanD> Hey walt.
<waltman> Yo.
#ubuntu-us-pa 2013-04-14
<rmg51> Morning
#ubuntu-us-pa 2014-04-07
<rmg51> Morning
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs, turkeys?, hamsters and everything else
<pvl1> morning teddy-dbear
<teddy-dbear> o/
<ProfessorKaos64> cherrio
<pvl1> hey ProfessorKaos64
<ProfessorKaos64> We really need to get a full on party /disco in here
<pvl1> a block party
<ProfessorKaos64> ba dum crassssh
<waltman> KyleYankan: pass this party mint to ProfessorKaos64
<KyleYankan> sure sure, pvl1 pass this party mint to ProfessorKaos64?
<ProfessorKaos64> PARTY MINTS FOR EVERYONE
<KyleYankan> *disco lights*
<ProfessorKaos64> I finallllllllllllly got rid of my old horrible domain name, its been rough moving everything over
#ubuntu-us-pa 2014-04-08
<rmg51> Morning
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs, turkeys?, hamsters and everything else
<InHisName> Morning everyone
<InHisName> of the 21 of you all, do anyone have FreedomPop internet access ?    I have 3 friend slots left to add and need to 'give' away some more mega-bytes before my month expires.
<InHisName> If you don't know about it, it uses clearwire access on sprint towers for 4G free data access.  500 Mb monthly   www.freedompop.com   They're clearing out WiMax dongles cheap, good until end of 2015 when Sprint switches to LTE.
 * InHisName listens hard for a 'pin-drop'.
<MutantTurkey> how the heck should I email my users telling them there are new passwords?
<MutantTurkey> i can't plaintext it to them?
<ChinnoDog> Usually you tell users to log in and change their password
<ChinnoDog> If you need a default password you can conveniently base it off information that they would know but others won't. Secret questions, social security numbers, etc.
<Samuraialba> Good bacon to all!
#ubuntu-us-pa 2014-04-09
<rmg51> Morning
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs, turkeys, hamsters and everything else
<ChinnoDog> morning
<pvl1> morning
<MutantTurkey> beep eep
<ntr_staff> hey, is that loser jedijf around?
#ubuntu-us-pa 2014-04-10
<steven__> problem understanding how to correct asyntax error.
<steven__> bash: /home/steven/.bashrc: line 110: syntax error: unexpected end of file
<steven__> steven@steven-System-Product-Name:~$
<steven__> I'm a user of applications and not up on terminal technology
<adom> Morning!
<adom> Finally I am first to "morning" because I'm in Germany at our Frankfurt data center! Suck it!
<adom> 6 hours ahead helps ;)
<JonathanD> Morning.
<rmg51> Morning
<InHisName> So, adom, you waited until 5am our time to say "good morning" -  seems it was almost over for you.
<JonathanD> InHisName: even worse, I was up before he morninged!
#ubuntu-us-pa 2014-04-11
<rmg51> Morning
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs turkeys,hamsters and everything else
<pvl1> morning
<lazyPower> o/
<lazyPower> morning jive turtles
<lazyPower> or rather, afternoon
#ubuntu-us-pa 2014-04-12
<InHisName>  morning again !!!  lazyPower
<lazyPower> Morning InHisName :)
<Mutant> so i have a desktop... but it won't boot... trying to diagnose
<Mutant> 1) fans spin up, 2) no lights though, 3) no beeps (not sure if has a beep),  4) might be getting an occasional mdns ping from the cpu via wireshark
<Mutant>  sort of have no ideas really
#ubuntu-us-pa 2014-04-13
<InHisName> lota door opening / closing no speaking
<JonathanD> hi
#ubuntu-us-pa 2015-04-06
<rmg51> Morning
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples and whatever else is around
<ChinnoDog> afternoon
<teddy-dbear> o/
#ubuntu-us-pa 2015-04-07
<JonathanD> Morning.
<rmg51> Morning
<JonathanD> Hey rmg51
<rmg51> o/
<jackson> o/
<JonathanD> Hows it going.
<lazyPower> o/
<jackson> ok JonathanD
<JonathanD> Hey jackson
#ubuntu-us-pa 2015-04-08
<rmg51> Morning
<JonathanD> Morning.
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples and whatever else is around
<lazyPower> o/
#ubuntu-us-pa 2015-04-09
<jackson_> o/
<JonathanD> Morning.
<rmg51> Morning
<ChinnoDog> Afternoon.
<lazyPower> \o
#ubuntu-us-pa 2015-04-10
<rmg51> Morning
<JonathanD> Morning.
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples and whatever else is around
<ChinnoDog> Do I want to upgrade to 14.10?
<teddy-dbear> stay with the LTS
<teddy-dbear> no need to do the 6 month thing
<ChinnoDog> Who should upgrade then?
<teddy-dbear> those who really want to
<teddy-dbear> and don't mind doing it every 6 months
<ChinnoDog> I was considering it to get better hardware support but I see Vivid is scheduled for release in 13 days anyway.
<lazyPower> typically when you want to a) test new features b) get the hw support that hasn't been backported yet c) ride the rolling six month nuke/repave mantra
<lazyPower> ssweeny: sound about right? ^
<ChinnoDog> I don't want to wipe and start over. That is too much work.
<lazyPower> ChinnoDog - do you practice Configuration Management?
<pleia2> ChinnoDog: the LTS versions have HWE (HardWare Enablement stack) that updates kernels and things for new hardware https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<lazyPower> i've gotten this down to a science where i can be back to the state my machine was in prior to a reinstall about an hour after i plug in the USB key
<pleia2> so you can use the 14.10 kernel with 14.04
<lazyPower> Right, there's *some* oddball stuff tahts still in HWE testing that sits for a bit but they eventuallyt rickle back down
<lazyPower> Typically every HWE cut has everything from -TESTING back down.
<pleia2> I've had good luck with it
<lazyPower> unless im' grossly misinformed
<pleia2> I think you're right
<ChinnoDog> I'm already using the newer kernel. I didn't run the command on that page but I did install and am running on linux-generic-lts-utopic
<pleia2> ah
<pleia2> the other ones upgrade your graphics stuff, what you want depends on what hardware you're trying to support
<ChinnoDog> I tried to run the full command on that page just now but apt tells me there are unmet dependencies.
 * waltman still hasn't upgraded his linode because he's worried about breakage
<ChinnoDog> oh. The xserver-xorg-lts-utopic package probably doesn't work because I am using xorg-edgers
<ChinnoDog> I was trying to resolve nVidia graphics problems. I never did get it resolved so I guess I could remove the nvidia drivers and that repo and then run that command.
<ChinnoDog> lazyPower: How do you restore your machine to its previous state in an hour?
<lazyPower> ChinnoDog: i have ansible scripts that setup my workstation, and restore my projects from git/my-nas, et-al.
<ChinnoDog> How do you reconfigure Ubuntu to your liking? Back up package list from apt? What about /etc?
#ubuntu-us-pa 2015-04-11
<JonathanD> 40
#ubuntu-us-pa 2016-04-11
<rmg51> Morning
<lazyPower> o/
#ubuntu-us-pa 2016-04-12
<icey> ahoy
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
<lazyPower> Are we doing anything for release party?
<r00t^2> MAKE IT STOPPPPP
<paden> ....
<paden> wtf?
<jthan> hey you did it
<paden> Did what?
<jthan> it stopped
<paden> I did nothing!
<pleia2> someone remind me to remove that at some point ;)
<jthan> pleia2: ty
#ubuntu-us-pa 2016-04-13
<rmg51> Morning
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2016-04-14
<jthan> Do you fuckers need time to sound test?
<jthan> Do you fuckers need time to sound test?
<jthan> Do you fuckers need time to sound test?
<jthan> Do you fuckers need time to sound test?
<jthan> well that happened
<jthan> maybe if Freenode stopped taking a poo
<ChinnoBunny> The swear jar is turning into a honeypot.
<rmg51> Morning
<lazyPower> o/
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
<ChinnoDog> Sup
<rmg51> dinner time
#ubuntu-us-pa 2016-04-15
<ChinnoDog> Midnight snack time
<rmg51> Morning
<icey> ahoy
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
<lazyPower> \o
#ubuntu-us-pa 2016-04-16
<rmg51> off to PACS, talk to the bear :-D
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
<waltman> Hi teddy-dbear!
<teddy-dbear> hi waltman o/
<teddy-dbear> bye
#ubuntu-us-pa 2017-04-10
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2017-04-11
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples. critters and everything else
<waltman> Morning
<waltman> With Zesty due out in 2 days, I'm surprised at how little chatter there's been about it. Are these non-lts releases pretty routine at this point?
<waltman> I've never updated an ubuntu version before. Does it just install a bunch of new packages, or is there more of an install to it?
<rmg51> more of an install
<rmg51> updates everything
<waltman> hopefully it won't also break everything :)
<rmg51> removes stuff that's no longer needed
<rmg51> it has been known to happen
#ubuntu-us-pa 2017-04-12
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2017-04-13
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
<waltman> Zesty's now available!
<ChinnoDog> Might install. Not sure I want to stray from LTS. I still want to know what comes after Zesty.
<waltman> I installed Xenial, so I'm going straight to Zesty.
<swift110> hey all
<ChinnoDog> hi swift110
<swift110> how are you
<ChinnoDog> I am fine. Building Ansible roles.
<swift110> cool
 * waltman ponders upgrading to 17.10 this afternoon
<waltman> Boo. sudo do-release-upgrade says "No new release found". I guess it's still rolling out then?
<waltman> #ubuntu tells me it's still rolling out.
#ubuntu-us-pa 2017-04-14
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
<waltman> OK, 2 zesty bug reports filed now :)
 * Pennth just finished the zesty upgrade
<Pennth> Well, I can connect to the department VPN again, now to make sure the VN's DNS gets in front of the wifi's
#ubuntu-us-pa 2017-04-15
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2017-04-16
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2018-04-09
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2018-04-10
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2018-04-11
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2018-04-12
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2018-04-13
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2018-04-14
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2018-04-15
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
